# What are you cooking?



## clifffaith (Mar 18, 2020)

I've mentioned many time that we don't cook. We do Lean Cuisine, sandwiches, quesadillas, Progresso on pasta etc., and usually a "linner" out that throws off at least one meal of leftovers. Once or twice a month I'll make spaghetti sauce from scratch, lasagna or a casserole or stew. Cliff will do burgers or steak on the grill occasionally. So at most once a week we do something that could be considered "cooking".

But we are ramping up supplies with the idea of cooking more like three times a week. Tonight I'm making a North African casserole called babootie. A million years ago the LA Times had a column called Cartoon Kitchen where the entire recipe was contained in the four panels of a standard sized comic strip. The smell of the curry cooking is making my stomach scream for dinner! Will serve it with rice and broccoli.


----------



## geekette (Mar 18, 2020)

today has been a massive vat of ham and bean soup.  chilly rainy day, I like soup.  

I am now mentally smelling curry....   I might just have everything I need for that...  hmmm, already have chicken thawed out....

I like the sound of babootie.  would make it just for the name!


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 18, 2020)

I have been so busy that I have had to squeeze in my cooking. Today I was so busy stocking up on food I didn't have time to cook it. LOL! That is why I have some convenience foods on hand. Tonight we had frozen peas and carrots and success brown rice and popcorn shrimp. Desert was a skinny cow ice cream pop as it usually is every night. Drinking green tea right now as I do every night also.

The other day for hubby I made pork chops with barbecue sauce in the crockpot with baked potatoes and frozen peas. He will have the left over chops tomorrow. For me I sauteed tempeh since I do not really eat meat for the most part. Another day we had baked cod with butter.  And another night we had bow tie pasta with sauce and turkey meatballs.

I mostly cook simple.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 18, 2020)

I have been cooking more. Made meatloaf with spinach and sweet onions, and artichoke with chicken rice-a-roni salad.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 18, 2020)

Dh cooks I don't.  Yesterday he came home from the hospital and I made the turkey breast in the slow cooker that he was going to make, with baked potatoes.  Tonight we're having the corned beef and cabbage that he had planned for last night.


----------



## klpca (Mar 18, 2020)

Made chili on Sunday, pork chops with mushrooms in a dijon sauce on Monday, crock pot Turkey breast last night, and split pea tonight. We have been eating the leftovers for lunch. All are from skinnytaste recipes.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 18, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I have been so busy that I have had to squeeze in my cooking. Today I was so busy stocking up on food I didn't have time to cook it. LOL! That is why I have some convenience foods on hand. Tonight we had frozen peas and carrots and success brown rice and popcorn shrimp. Desert was a skinny cow ice cream pop as it usually is every night. Drinking green tea right now as I do every night also.
> 
> The other day for hubby I made pork chops with barbecue sauce in the crockpot with baked potatoes and frozen peas. He will have the left over chops tomorrow. For me I sauteed tempeh since I do not really eat meat for the most part. Another day we had baked cod with butter.  And another night we had bow tie pasta with sauce and turkey meatballs.
> 
> I mostly cook simple.



I am waiting for it to hit the fan when Cliff blames me for getting rid of the two crock pots we never used. He stood right there at last spring's garage sale and accepted money for them, but I know he won't remember!


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 18, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Dh cooks I don't.  Yesterday he came home from the hospital and I made the turkey breast in the slow cooker that he was going to make, with baked potatoes.  Tonight we're having the corned beef and cabbage that he had planned for last night.



How is he doing? Did he turn out to have had a stoke, or no?


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 18, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> I am waiting for it to hit the fan when Cliff blames me for getting rid of the two crock pots we never used. He stood right there at last spring's garage sale and accepted money for them, but I know he won't remember!




I can't live without my crock pot. I have a brand new one put away in case my other one breaks.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 18, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> How is he doing? Did he turn out to have had a stoke, or no?


I posted an update on the other thread.  No stroke.  I'm still not sure I understand what it was.  May have been a clot.  He's on blood thinners and another medication.  He feels much better.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 18, 2020)

Hawaiian Style Pork Roast in the Instant Pot served over brown rice, and salad.

I discovered a reasonably priced grocery delivery service that I'm going to start using on Friday.  My daughter has used them for awhile and likes them.  https://www.imperfectfoods.com  They aren't affiliated with a grocery story - more of a discount wholesaler.  This is my first order, and I probably won't order so much every week - this week I'm trying things out to see what's a keeper.  We are trying to stay home and out of the stores as much as possible. *Note that what I think is reasonable in CA, probably doesn't seem reasonable to you, if you are in the mid-west or south.

*REGULAR BOX*



ProductQuantityPriceConventional Asparagus (1 ct)1$1.49Conventional Potatoes (1 lb)1$0.79Conventional Carrots (1 lb)1$0.85Conventional Yellow Onion (1 lb)1$0.99Conventional Green Onions (1 ct)1$0.69Conventional Cauliflower (1 ct)1$2.99Mary's Ground Turkey (16 oz)1$4.99Imperfect Foods - Chicken Breast (14 oz)2$7.98Imperfect Foods - Pork Chops (11 oz)1$4.99Roth Prairie Sunset Cheese (6 oz)1$2.99Diestel Turkey Ranch Turkey Burgers (16 oz)1$8.99


Angelic Bakehouse Sprouted Whole Grain 7-Grain Bread (16 oz)1$2.99Angelic Bakehouse Sprouted Whole Grain Hamburger Buns (8 pack)1$3.29Imperfect Foods - Organic Rice Noodles (12 oz)1$3.49Organic Sweet Potatoes (1 ct)2$2.98Sunrich Barista Almond Milk Creamer (32 oz)1$1.99Imperfect Foods - Aged Raw Milk Sharp White Cheddar Cheese (8 oz)1$3.49Graziers Grass-Fed Butter - Salted (8 oz)2$8.58Imperfect Foods - Creamy Unsalted Peanut Butter (12 oz)1$1.99Cento Tomato Paste (6 oz)2$0.98Organic Celery (1 ct)1$1.69Anna Potato Gnocchi (17.6 oz)1$1.99Welcome Kit1$0.00Subtotal$71.20


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 18, 2020)

These are some of the stuff I made last week and planned for the upcoming week:
- Chicken vegetable soup - my own recipe which I posted in a separate thread
- Smoke pork ribs with mashed potatoes, brussel sprouts, with caprese as an appetizer
- Beef with bell peppers and onions in a slow cooker
- Shepherd's Pie
- Split pea soup with smoked ham hock in Instant Pot
- Corned Beef and since we don't have cabbage, we are doing baby pak choy stir fry
- Chicken salad
- Spaghetti Squash topped with red sauce, mixed in with Italian sausage, bell pepper, mushroom


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 18, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Dh cooks I don't.  Yesterday he came home from the hospital and I made the turkey breast in the slow cooker that he was going to make, with baked potatoes.  Tonight we're having the corned beef and cabbage that he had planned for last night.


Glad your DH is home and on the mend. Home cooked food helps.

These posts remind me that I have corned beef and cabbage in the fridge to cook. Will cook in the crock pot and make reubens with the leftovers this weekend. Need to up my crockpot game.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 18, 2020)

I also found a project for my cabin-feverish husband to do - he's building a nice raised bed for a salad garden.  Yes, he had to go to Lowe's, but he went at 6 am when the store was practically empty and got everything in one trip.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 18, 2020)

When dh cooks he generally makes enough for lunches and also to freeze for later on.  We have enough to live on for awhile, but he'll continue to cook.


----------



## Panina (Mar 18, 2020)

Today I made baked crispy shrimp over lentil pasta.
This past week cooked, beyond meat Meatballs, Crispy Baked Tofu, Mushroom onion frittata, Scallop Fajitas, chickpea tuna (no tuna in it), baked salmon


----------



## CPNY (Mar 18, 2020)

I’ve been addicted to the omelet in the mornings. Tonight I made a NY Strip and sautéed broccoli


----------



## bluehende (Mar 18, 2020)

Monday was turkey noodle soup from the turkey carcass we had Saturday.
Tuesday was beans and rice
Wednesday was butter garlic roasted chicken with carrots and rice
tomorrow is steak asparagus and potatoes all on the grill


----------



## geekette (Mar 18, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I’ve been addicted to the omelet in the mornings. Tonight I made a NY Strip and sautéed broccoli


serving my dishes !!!   omelets are appropriate any time of day.  I don't ever turn down a steak.  Usually steam my broccoli, so thank you for that idea to do something a little different.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 18, 2020)

Since we are home, and have full freezers and pantry we are splurging in the kitchen some. I fixed Corned Beef and cabbage on Monday (duh) and polished it off yesterday. Tonight we had some Costco artichokes (huge) with delicate lemon mayo, some baked bnls/sknls chicken thighs with a mix of ranch dressing powder/evoo/and garlic, a fruit & cottage cheese salad. 

We have decided that there is no point of saving the 'good' dishes. The 'kids' don't want it, so we're using the sterling and crystal and china. Nothing is 'too good to use'!

Jim


----------



## CPNY (Mar 18, 2020)

geekette said:


> serving my dishes !!!   omelets are appropriate any time of day.  I don't ever turn down a steak.  Usually steam my broccoli, so thank you for that idea to do something a little different.


I’m one of those I-talians, everything with garlic and oil lol.


----------



## Panina (Mar 18, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I’m one of those I-talians, everything with garlic and oil lol.


I love garlic, always roasting it to put in my dishes.  Roasting makes it sweeter.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 18, 2020)

Panina said:


> I love garlic, always roasting it to put in my dishes.  Roasting makes it sweeter.


I love roasting it! Spread it on lightly toasted Italian bread or a baguette.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 18, 2020)

Yesterday: Blackened Redfish and Crawfish Etouffee (from Harry's).
Lunch Today: Fish + Fries (leftover from Gator Dockside).
Dinner Today: Steak & Baked Potato (Texas Roadhouse), added Broccoli.
Tomorrow: Ribs & Baked Potato (also, from Texas Roadhouse).

_This social distancing ain't too bad.
.
,_


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 18, 2020)

I made a cauliflower crust pizza for me, a single crust, baked in my new Pampered Chef air fryer on the bake option.  Baked in 10 minutes on parchment paper, turned it over half way through cooking.  Delicious crust with a crunch to it.  

Recipe: 1 Cup riced cauliflower microwaved for 8 minutes, cool it down about ten minutes, then add an egg white, a tsp of italian seasoning and 1/4 C of mozzarella cheese.  Pat it onto the parchment paper in a circle about 1/4" thick.  Bake 5 minutes, turn it over with a second sheet of parchment paper, then bake another 5 minutes (400 degrees).  Take it out and cool it down for about five minutes.  Add 1/4 C of Rao's sauce, mushrooms, peppers, turkey pepperoni, and about another 1/4 C of mozzarella cheese.  Bake for another 3 minutes at 400 degrees.  Lovely thing.  Ate the entire thing.  Added bonus, you get a lot of fiber with that recipe.


----------



## rboesl (Mar 18, 2020)

Since I retired I do all the cooking. And with my Father living with us for short time I get to splurge a little. I love my crockpots (I've got 4). But, I've decided to skip them a little for now. Recently made Hungarian goulash. Cheeseburger soup, Indian Butter Chicken over rice, and corned beef with cabbage & carrots. I did feed my crockpot fix and made a check roast in one (made beef gravy) with mashed potatoes and corn. Gotta figure out what's for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 18, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Yesterday: Blacked Redfish and Crawfish Etouffee (from Harry's).
> Lunch Today: Fish + Fries (leftover from Gator Dockside).
> Dinner Today: Steak, Baked Potato & Broccoli (Texas Roadhouse).
> Tomorrow: Ribs & Baked Potato (also, from Texas Roadhouse).
> ...


Love Texas Roadhouse.  The green beans are the best.  Reminds me of my grandma's.


----------



## slip (Mar 18, 2020)

I just got back from the Big Island and my wife had corned beef and cabbage ready for me. It was great since I was gone for St. Patrick’s Day.


----------



## amycurl (Mar 18, 2020)

I've made Senagalese Chicken Soup, multi-award-winning chili, and Guiness Lamb stew. We'll see what the rest of the week brings.


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 19, 2020)

Nothing!  Well no meat or fish.  I keep forgetting to defrost the meat.  We purchased a mini freezer last week.  It is fully stocked.  I usually shop every other day, so I keep forgetting to defrost some meat earlier in the day.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 19, 2020)

A neighbor brought over some frozen pkg  diced cauliflower stir fry. Said her family didn't like it. I'll give it a try with some seasoned chix thighs. If it's major fail, there's always take out.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 19, 2020)

Here is a picture of my Hawaiian Style Pork Roast after I shredded it and put it back in the pot.  I made it with lots of sauce because my husband likes everything juicy so there is plenty of sauce for the rice.  This is a made up recipe using up some things I had on hand.

1 pork loin (1-2 lbs.)
1 C. left over pineapple, cubed (or canned)
1 lg. boullion cube - any flavor (size for 2 cups of broth)
1/4 C. Soy Sauce
1 onion cubed
1 C. water
1 tablespoon minced garlic
salt and pepper to taste - soy sauce is salty so go easy and correct seasoning after cooking

2 bell peppers cut in strips (I had frozen ones in the freezer)
1 small carrot grated (I had some leftover from a salad - you can add any leftover veggies you have on-hand)
Corn starch slurry to thicken

Place the first 8 items in your Instant Pot and pressure cook for 25 min. - add 5 min if the pork is frozen.
Remove pork to a cutting board.
Turn Instant Pot off, and then set it to saute.
Stir in the bell pepper strips and shredded carrot.
Shred pork with 2 forks and add back to the instant pot.
Stir in the cornstarch slurry and continue to stir on saute, until veggies are fork tender, and sauce has thickened.

Serve over rice or noodles.


----------



## 10spro (Mar 19, 2020)

bluehende said:


> Monday was turkey noodle soup from the turkey carcass we had Saturday.
> Tuesday was beans and rice
> Wednesday was butter garlic roasted chicken with carrots and rice
> tomorrow is steak asparagus and potatoes all on the grill


I want what you're having


----------



## bnoble (Mar 19, 2020)

About ten days ago, I decided to home-brine a brisket for St. Patrick's Day. It brined for a week, and I cooked that on Tuesday, and it was *glorious*. I used a pre-made pickling spice mix, and cooked in the slow cooker rather than stovetop. But still, really really good.








						How to Make Corned Beef (Nitrate Free)
					

Homemade corned beef is so delicious, and the primary ingredient for making reuben sandwiches. This corned beef recipe is nitrate free and easy to make!




					www.growforagecookferment.com
				




I've also been making no-knead baguettes, about one every 2-3 days, so that I have fresh bread without having to go out. Super simple and a nice luxury.


----------



## bluehende (Mar 19, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> Here is a picture of my Hawaiian Style Pork Roast after I shredded it and put it back in the pot.  I made it with lots of sauce because my husband likes everything juicy so there is plenty of sauce for the rice.  This is a made up recipe using up some things I had on hand.
> 
> 1 pork loin (1-2 lbs.)
> 1 C. left over pineapple, cubed (or canned)
> ...




I am with your husband.  I love  anything on my rice.  The good part is with the crock pot that is all those good vegetables cooked down.  We like chicken and salsa and yes the name is the recipe.  I have doubled the salsa we use over the years to the point that we now have as much as 3x the  vegetables than meat and the great ragu that makes goes first.


----------



## bluehende (Mar 19, 2020)

bnoble said:


> About ten days ago, I decided to home-brine a brisket for St. Patrick's Day. It brined for a week, and I cooked that on Tuesday, and it was *glorious*. I used a pre-made pickling spice mix, and cooked in the slow cooker rather than stovetop. But still, really really good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wonder how brewers yeast would do for making bread.  I know the reverse is horrible.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 19, 2020)

bluehende said:


> Wonder how brewers yeast would do for making bread.  I know the reverse is horrible.


Worth a try! My ratio for one 18" baguette is 240g flour, 180g water, 5g salt, 3g yeast. You aren't risking that much. (Though I use instant/dry yeast, not liquid. Not sure how the latter would work.)


----------



## SteelerGal (Mar 19, 2020)

Pasta.  Lots of pasta.  My kids are already complaining.  I do want to make Mississippi pot roast this weekend.
My son loves the Thai style ramen noodles I got.  I wish we could’ve gotten the fresh version but this will do.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 19, 2020)

My freezer(s) and pantry are more full than they ever have been. Even bought taco fixin's today for the first time in 20 years just because taco shells jumped out at me from otherwise empty shelves. Bought some of the flat on the bottom type, but I suspect they are easier to fill but explode apart on the first bite. No rice, pasta, flour or sugar to be found at the three stores we hit today. I think we can hunker down now and not go into a grocery store again unless Mom needs something.


----------



## DrQ (Mar 19, 2020)

Tuesday - Made Corned Beef and Cabbage (Potatoes and carrots too) in the Instant Pot. We noshed on that for two days. 

Had to go to the Dr's yesterday for a med check, so I went to the grocery store and scored some wonderful big fresh baked Bolillo rolls, so tonight - chili dogs.

Also in that trip I got a nice cut of beef, so tomorrow Instant Pot Beef Stroganoff


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 19, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> My freezer(s) and pantry are more full than they ever have been. Even bought taco fixin's today for the first time in 20 years just because taco shells jumped out at me from otherwise empty shelves. Bought some of the flat on the bottom type, but I suspect they are easier to fill but explode apart on the first bite. No rice, pasta, flour or sugar to be found at the three stores we hit today. I think we can hunker down now and not go into a grocery store again unless Mom needs something.



OH! Forgot to mention my $300 Vons/Albertsons trip garnered a winning Monopoly ticket -- $50 grocery gift card!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 19, 2020)

I live alone, so I am making food selections in the order the foods will expire.  So Milk items are this week, as is the salad items.  Then the refrigerated items like previously prepped meals etc, go.  

Keeping the cupboard and pantry items for the next few weeks.  

I will have to go out and get eggs at some point, as I am running out of those.


----------



## stmartinfan (Mar 19, 2020)

I've got homemade chicken noodle soup simmering right now, but that will be for lunch tomorrow and to freeze for future.  Tonight we're eating pork chops topped with a stuffing flavored with apple juice and apple slices, onion and celery.

i usually have a freezer full of Costco items like frozen shrimp, salmon, battered cod, etc., but have added more meats and some other prepared meals.  So I decided to make a spread sheet that lists things I've got on hand by category:  fresh, frozen ingredients, frozen ready to eat, plus meals I’ve got shelf stable ingredients for.  I didn't list everything in my pantry, like tuna, because I know that's always in stock,  I wanted to be sure I used what I've got and didn't forget it's there!  I'm used to running out several times a week for fresh meat or ingredients and want to eliminate that.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Mar 19, 2020)

Speaking of crockpots, does anyone have a brand they have bought recently that they would recommend? My old, round, tube shaped one I got for a wedding gift worked great. I can’t even remember the brand. Wish I had not got rid of it. I have a newer oval shaped one with lots of bells and whistles that cooks too fast and hot, even on low. It is a actually a Crock Pot brand.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 19, 2020)

Tonight we're doing our first curbside pickup from one of our favorite restaurants.  Menu will be beet salad, tuna puttenasca for me, penne with sausage for dd and spaghetti bologense for dh.  Dd ordered tiramisu for dessert, and he ordered the profiteroles.  I'm having nothing for dessert as I'm still atoning for our trip to Maui and San Francisco.


----------



## JanT (Mar 19, 2020)

All of y'all make me feel guilty for not feeding my husband better.  In general we would eat out for late lunch or early dinner every day - we have for years.  That's not happening now.  So, we're eating pretty simple - Lean Cuisine, Atkins for him, salad, soup, etc.  It's not that I don't cook - I did for years when I worked. Once we both retired we just grew accustomed to eating out every day.  Expensive yes, but we would buy groceries and end up eating out anyway which meant we were throwing away food which bothered us.  But, eventually I'll start cooking again if this current crisis draws out like we think it's going to.  Besides, reading about all your dishes is getting me in the mood to start cooking.


----------



## bluehende (Mar 19, 2020)

I figure we can also add photos.  I will be that guy


the cooking




and the final product


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 19, 2020)

bluehende said:


> I figure we can also add photos.  I will be that guy
> 
> 
> the cooking
> ...


Do you do Curbside pickup?  Looks delicious!


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 19, 2020)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Speaking of crockpots, does anyone have a brand they have bought recently that they would recommend? My old, round, tube shaped one I got for a wedding gift worked great. I can’t even remember the brand. Wish I had not got rid of it. I have a newer oval shaped one with lots of bells and whistles that cooks too fast and hot, even on low. It is a actually a Crock Pot brand.




RIVAL


----------



## JudyH (Mar 19, 2020)

I never realized how many people don’t cook or don’t like cooking. My mom was a great cook and so am I. Probably really picky because I wouldn’t eat most of your dishes listed above. In the past two weeks I have grilled filet migon, lamb chops, chicken, made osso bucco, meat loaf, home made pizza, chicken liver and grilled onions, pot roast and stuff peppers (Costco ). All with salad and veggies. 
Just a side note, nothing mean, most of my new friends here in Florida eat out daily and at least half are significantly overweight. It’s hard to eat out here with large portions and lots of sauces. And breads.


----------



## bluehende (Mar 21, 2020)

Here is last night

Ginger orange pork loin
left over vegetables     green beans, cabbage, and asparagus
scalloped potatoes
cantaloupe


Full disclosure the potatoes were from a box


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 21, 2020)

bluehende said:


> Here is last night
> 
> Ginger orange pork loin
> left over vegetables     green beans, cabbage, and asparagus
> ...



You are quite the chef...


----------



## Luanne (Mar 21, 2020)

Tonight dh is making Asian short ribs, rice and salad.


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 21, 2020)

For me I eat whatever my wife cooks.  Yesterday was one of my favorites BLT and artichokes.  Steak the day before,spaghetti and salad one day,corned beef and cabbage on the 17th.  We are eating the same as always.  Never go to dinner much because in the past we did several cruises a year and about 6-8 weeks of time sharing (usually ate out then 1-2 times a day) so we like staying home for dinner.  The hardest thing for me recently is not having sports to watch.
Bart


----------



## Luanne (Mar 21, 2020)

Icc5 said:


> For me I eat whatever my wife cooks.  Yesterday was one of my favorites BLT and artichokes.  Steak the day before,spaghetti and salad one day,corned beef and cabbage on the 17th.  We are eating the same as always.  Never go to dinner much because in the past we did several cruises a year and about 6-8 weeks of time sharing (usually ate out then 1-2 times a day) so we like staying home for dinner.  The hardest thing for me recently is not having sports to watch.
> Bart


Don't they have reruns of some sports?  I thought I read somewhere that the NBA was going to rerun games from previous years of March Madness.


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 21, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Don't they have reruns of some sports?  I thought I read somewhere that the NBA was going to rerun games from previous years of March Madness.


Reruns don't get it with me.  Sort of like been there done that.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 21, 2020)

Icc5 said:


> Reruns don't get it with me.  Sort of like been there done that.


I’m with you. My wife watches old Alabama football games often. I don’t see the point. If we won, I already know how it’s going to end. If we lost, I sure as heck don’t want to be reminded of it!


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 21, 2020)

I know a guy who sells fresh fish wholesale to restaurants.  I got fresh swordfish from him and so we're having that tonight with some asparagus and risotto.  Tomorrow I'm going easy and doing a crock pot dish with a small master carve ham, onions, potatoes, carrots and green beans.  Monday is going to be pork loin cooked in home made tomato sauce with pasta and salad.  Tuesday is going to be steak and roasted potatoes.  I'll figure out the rest of the week by about Monday.

By the way, boneless pork loint is dirt cheap if you buy the whole loin.  I just got a small one at Costco for $1.69 per pound.  I'm going to use part of it for the dinner above, freeze some, and cook the rest in the crock pot with seasoning and make crock pot BBQ.  I'll get at least four or five meals out of it for the three of us.  Why is it so inexpensive, you may ask.  It's because there is only one pork belly on a hog and we eat a ton of bacon.  Same reason why boneless chicken breasts are so inexpensie (they used to be very expensive).  Only two wings per bird, and we eat a lot of Buffalo wings.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 21, 2020)

Icc5 said:


> Reruns don't get it with me.  Sort of like been there done that.


I know my dh records soccer matches, then watches them at a later date.  Of course if there is nothing going on currently you can't do that now.

We should get this thread back to cooking.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 21, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I know my dh records soccer matches, then watches them at a later date.  Of course if there is nothing going on currently you can't do that now.
> 
> We should get this thread back to cooking.


Yes, reruns are like leftovers. is that a good segue back to food?


----------



## Luvtoride (Mar 21, 2020)

Tonight we had these Lasagna cups made in muffin tins. My wife saw the recipe on FB by a person called appropriately enough “stay at home chef”. Pretty easy to make and easy to refrigerate or freeze the leftovers for eating another time. Came out great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Mar 21, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> Yes, reruns are like leftovers. is that a good segue back to food?


But I LOVE leftovers!  And there are many shows whose reruns I love as well.  Not into sports though.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 21, 2020)

Luanne said:


> But I LOVE leftovers!  And there are many shows whose reruns I love as well.  Not into sports though.


I actually like some reruns, too. Leftovers, not so much.

As far as what we will be cooking, my daughter notified me today that we will need to have homemade chicken fingers soon. That is her ultimate comfort food and her mom(DW) hates to cook them because it’s so messy and they’re so greasy and fattening. So, occasionally, I play sous chef to my daughter and we cook them.


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 21, 2020)

Luvtoride said:


> Tonight we had these Lasagna cups made in muffin tins. My wife saw the recipe on FB by a person called appropriately enough “stay at home chef”. Pretty easy to make and easy to refrigerate or freeze the leftovers for eating another time. Came out great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks real good!  Yum


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 21, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> I actually like some reruns, too. Leftovers, not so much.
> 
> As far as what we will be cooking, my daughter notified me today that we will need to have homemade chicken fingers soon. That is her ultimate comfort food and her mom(DW) hates to cook them because it’s so messy and they’re so greasy and fattening. So, occasionally, I play sous chef to my daughter and we cook them.


Leftovers are my favorite.  Iris always makes extra so I can have it for lunch the next day or two.  For her she leaves the leftovers for me and she has a peanut butter banana or sometimes a tortilla spread with peanut butter and cut up banana for lunch.


----------



## bluehende (Mar 21, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> You are quite the chef...




I enjoy cooking especially for big groups.  In 41 years of marriage I can only remember a few meals my wife has made and that was usually after a surgery. One of the reasons we do not go out much is we enjoy what I cook more than most restaurant meals unless we go high end.  Then the thriftyness kicks in.


----------



## chellej (Mar 21, 2020)

Roast beef,mashed potatoes,corn and biscuits tonight

cream cheese chicken taquitos with hatch green chili sauce last night

tomorrow I'm going to smoke a brisket and a couple of pastamis


----------



## CO skier (Mar 22, 2020)

I lucked into the last package of Red Bird split chicken breasts and a couple of packages of the Best short ribs among other items.

And double lucky, found all the items on my list for my daughter's birthday dinner -- in a couple of mountain town grocery stores, because "no way" in my city hometown where the celebration took place.

My wife summed it up -- a two-week Covid-19 lockdown will be the "Covid- 19 pounds gain"), because she knows how I cook when I have nothing better to do.

Last night it was Chicken Veronique with the chicken breasts.  Tonight it was wild rice and cheddar cheese soup followed by broiled salmon filet, cheesy broccoli as a side, and Andes mint chocolate cheesecake for dessert.  Tomorrow night (for the non-vegetarians) it will be beef short ribs, inspired by Chef Ramsey.  (I cook it in a pressure cooker for 30 minutes instead of the oven).

Good luck finding any chicken in your local grocery store like I did, but for future reference:









						Chicken Veronique
					

"I found this recipe in a gardening book. My family just loves it, and it’s super easy! We think it’s excellent served with rice pilaf on the side." —Anita Dudiwka of Akron, Ohio




					www.tasteofhome.com
				




The best beef short ribs EVER:


----------



## CO skier (Mar 22, 2020)

bluehende said:


> Full disclosure the potatoes were from a box


I noticed the boxed dinners were depleted at every grocery store I visited.  Sad.

If you want to do better for scalloped potatoes:

Scalloped Potatoes
Serves 6-8

9x9 Pyrex baking dish
4 large or 5 medium gold or red potatoes (Not Russet potatoes), peeled or not
1/2 sweet onion. medium diced
3 tablespoons butter or vegetable oil
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 1 teaspoon Penzey’s Fajita Seasoning or ½ t North Woods Seasoning
1 Tablespoon vermouth or 2 T dry white wine
2 cups milk  
Salt and pepper to taste, or Lawry’s seasoning salt
1 ½ cups shredded Cheddar cheese, divided

1.  Thinly slice potatoes
2.  In a 1.5L saucepan, melt butter, add flour.  Microwave 2 minutes on high stirring every 30 seconds.  Add onion, mix well, then microwave 3 minutes on high, stirring at 1 minute.
3.  Add seasoning salt and wine, stir well, then add 1 cup milk.  Mix well and microwave until thickened.  Add remaining 1 cup milk, salt and pepper; mix well. 
4. Place one layer of potatoes in greased 9x9 baking dish.  Cover with 1/3 sauce, then sprinkle ½ cup Cheddar Cheese.  Repeat for two more layers, but reserve last ½ cup of cheddar cheese. 
5. Cover and microwave on high for 25 minutes, or bake in 400 F oven for 1.5 hours. 
6. Top with reserved cheddar cheese and place under broiler until cheese is melted and slightly browned.

Options:
Replace ½ cup milk with yogurt or sour cream
Substitute one cup of cooked, pureed butternut squash (mixed into sauce) for one of the potatoes.


----------



## bluehende (Mar 22, 2020)

CO skier said:


> I noticed the boxed dinners were depleted at every grocery store I visited.  Sad.
> 
> If you want to do better for scalloped potatoes:
> 
> ...


  The ironic thing is we went out Tuesday to quickly restock fresh produce.  The one thing I could not find was potatoes.  I may even have to resort to the instant mashed potatoes we have a few pouches of.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 22, 2020)

Icc5 said:


> Leftovers are my favorite.  Iris always makes extra so I can have it for lunch the next day or two.  For her she leaves the leftovers for me and she has a peanut butter banana or sometimes a tortilla spread with peanut butter and cut up banana for lunch.


This is us, only it's me who eats the left overs and dh who has something else.  He also usually makes enough that we can freeze some for later.  We have enough in our freezer right now that we're good for weeks.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 22, 2020)

We just finished a "1905 Salad" courtesy of "Columbia Restaurant."
-- _It includes ham, swiss cheese, olives & tomatoes._
Buy the salad dressing (online) and you get the recipe on the back.
.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 22, 2020)

Tonight is a slow cooker meal Sage chicken and red potatoes.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 23, 2020)

Last night was a simple and delicious dinner - 4 salmon patties from Costco, Ore-Ida crowned potato tots and stir fry baby bak choy.  We were salmon patty-out about 8 years ago when we ate that alot.  

Tonight is back to my chicken vegetable soup which I cooked on Saturday evening.  That pot will last another 2 to 3 nights.  After that I may cook tri-tip and NY strip steaks on our wood pellet smoker grill.  That will last us another 4 meals.  I will make some mashed potatoes and have to think about the vegetables.


----------



## donnaval (Mar 23, 2020)

I just returned from a wonderful all-inclusive week in Mexico.  Glad to be home but sad to see what is happening everywhere.  Fortunately I've always kept a well-stocked pantry so we are fine food-wise (we even have TP lol), and since we eat vegan/vegetarian at home I don't need to worry about buying meat, eggs or dairy.  Yesterday I made a pot of wonderful wild rice/chickpea soup with cashew cream, and today for lunch we had avocado/tomato/red onion sandwiches on Dave's Killer Bread, and we are having butternut squash black bean chili with all the toppings for dinner.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 23, 2020)

I am making lentil soup in the crock pot today as it is snowing so good day for it. I tried to order a 6 pack of Bob's Red Mill lentils on Amazon that I always used to order when we lived in our other house. Nope- not available. I have tried ordering other food items- forget it. I still have no flour or yeast in the house. Yet- two weeks ago Amazon kept sending me 4 packs of rice I did not order instead of the couscous I ordered! So I have tons of rice!

Anyway- I deserately need a new pair of slippers and I was able to order a pair, but all the ones I really wanted were not available. I guess people staying home- so wearing slippers more? Can't eat those, though.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 23, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> Hawaiian Style Pork Roast in the Instant Pot served over brown rice, and salad.
> 
> I discovered a reasonably priced grocery delivery service that I'm going to start using on Friday.  My daughter has used them for awhile and likes them.  https://www.imperfectfoods.com  They aren't affiliated with a grocery story - more of a discount wholesaler.  This is my first order, and I probably won't order so much every week - this week I'm trying things out to see what's a keeper.  We are trying to stay home and out of the stores as much as possible. *Note that what I think is reasonable in CA, probably doesn't seem reasonable to you, if you are in the mid-west or south.
> 
> ...


Has your box of 'imperfect' Food been delivered yet? I am interested in what you think of it. I tried it awhile back (pre-COVID) and was disappointed by how difficult it was to communicate about a few unsatisfactory items.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 23, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> These are some of the stuff I made last week and planned for the upcoming week:
> - Chicken vegetable soup - my own recipe which I posted in a separate thread
> - Smoke pork ribs with mashed potatoes, brussel sprouts, with caprese as an appetizer
> - Beef with bell peppers and onions in a slow cooker
> ...


I would be happy to be served your menu for the week.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 23, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> We just finished a "1905 Salad" courtesy of "Columbia Restaurant."
> -- _It includes ham, swiss cheese, olives & tomatoes._
> Buy the salad dressing (online) and you get the recipe on the back.
> .


Love Columbia Restaurant. And their Champagne Sangria!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 23, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> Has your box of 'imperfect' Food been delivered yet? I am interested in what you think of it. I tried it awhile back (pre-COVID) and was disappointed by how difficult it was to communicate about a few unsatisfactory items.


  Yes - last Friday, and it was great.  We have another order coming this Friday.  However, I understand that there is now a waiting list to become a member, because of the demand for home grocery deliveries.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 23, 2020)

Tomorrow we have (2) 1/2 gallon glass jugs of NH maple Syrup being delivered from a sufar house in the north country. They are open and we could have driven up there I guess, but they were offering free delivery for over $59 so what the heck. Hubby uses it a lot for his waffles/french toast/pancakes- me occasionally- and also good to cook with.


----------



## bluehende (Mar 23, 2020)

So today was cold and rainy with the noreaster.   I put on some Bob Marley and made these two big trays of stuffed shells.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 23, 2020)

Low key comfort food:  Dinner tonight is a thrown-together chicken noodle casserole thing I like to make.  Canned shredded chicken from Costco (where else?), with egg noddles, cream of chicken soup, some green peas and melted cheese.  Seasoned with things like dill and a dash of Old Bay, until it tastes right.  Pretty darn good stuff.  And it'll be even better tomorrow.

Dave


----------



## elaine (Mar 23, 2020)

chicken enchiladas and apple slices, brownies for family w/2 college students home for online classes for the rest of spring.
chicken from freezer into crock pot simmered 6 hours with 1/2 can green chili enc sauce and 1/2 can cream chicken soup. stuffed into tortillas with other 1/2 sauce on top with "taco bell salsa" shredded cheese (only cheddar shredded cheese at the store last week), baked 350 for 20 minutes, then cut up tomato (no lettuce) and sour cream on top. Everyone liked it a lot.
I'm going to make that 1905 salad-ate at Columbia 2 years ago--yum.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 23, 2020)

Some kind of steak cooked in the slow cooker, noodles and avocado.  We were supposed to have artichokes but dh made a mad dash to Target as he thought he could get some wipes (he couldn't) so the artichokes didn't get started in time. We'll have those tomorrow night.


----------



## controller1 (Mar 23, 2020)

Tonight I made my homemade spaghetti sauce. It was much more than we could eat even with leftovers so I texted my neighbors and asked them if they would like some. They said yes so I delivered it to their porch as we've been under a stay-at-home order which began about two hours ago. They just sent me a text saying they got it and would have it tomorrow.


----------



## amycurl (Mar 23, 2020)

On Saturday, when it was so beautiful here, we grilled a pack of prime steaks from Costco, along with baked potatoes (also on the grill,) a nice salad, and some baked beans. Tonight was simple ravioli with sauce, bread, and salad. My mother did a fresh veggie run this morning, during "senior only" hours in a freshly-disinfected store--there were only 2-3 other shoppers in the whole place--so we are set for at least another week. (I swear, I told her I would go instead, but she insisted it was safer than me going at a later, more busy time, and she was probably right.) 

The schools here in NC made the announcement that all schools--public and private--will be closed through May 15th. My daughter has the lead in the school musical; next week would have been tech/Hell week. She is devastated, as this is most likely her last year at that school. I've asked the Head of School to consider letting the kids to do a "live read" of the show via Zoom; I think it would be good for the kids, as well as for the students, who have put in dozens and dozens of hours since December on the show. I know this is minor in the grand scheme of things, but I think anything to create light during these dark times is important.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 23, 2020)

Leftovers from Carrabbas (take out):
Ministrone Soup, Pollo Rosa Maria & Chicken Marsala.
..


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 23, 2020)

The restaurant at our country club is now offering curbside pickup.  Up until closure of the restaurant due to COVID-19, their kitchen had not offered any gluten-free option.  In a recent survey from the GM of the club, we were candid about how unhappy we were that they just didn't care to provide gluten-free options despite our repeated requests in the past year.  Guess what, they offer a gluten-free pizza option on their curbside pickup menu.  We have decided to order 2 gluten-free pizzas tomorrow for dinner as a positive feedback to them for listening.  So it will be a treat as we rarely have pizzas since my husband is diabetic.  I will also order sushi and jambalaya from their menu.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 23, 2020)

It's cool and rainy here so tomorrow I'm making chicken stew w/gnocchi in the Instant Pot - all main ingredients were sourced from my new grocery service.


----------



## gresmi (Mar 23, 2020)

Breakfast for dinner. Eggs, Conecuh sausage, fresh bread. Mmnm.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 25, 2020)

DH decided to barbeque the other night, so I made the Instant Pot Chicken Stew with potato gnocchi tonight:


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 26, 2020)

This doesn't exactly qualify as cooking but maybe we can expand this thread to include interesting snacks. 

Had one of my favorites earlier today:
Take a slice of American cheese
Add a swath (or two) of mustard
Place sweet pickle on top of mustard
Fold
Enjoy.

The opposing flavors make this a very tasty snack!


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 26, 2020)

Back on the cooking front, when the wife has been cooking, we have tried to make a lot so we can have leftovers to cover a meal or two in the future.  One of our favorite dishes toward this effort is chicken spaghetti since it never comes out the same way twice since we rarely have the same ingredients on hand when the mood strikes.  

Our largest variables are the cheese and the soup.  We've tried CS with just cheddar, just mozzarella, just Monterey Jack and each cheese leaves a different (yet delicious) taste.  Combinations of those (and other cheeses) when we are trying to use the last of a shredded package (or two) of cheese makes for even more variety.  With respect to soup, sometimes we use Campbell's and other times Kroger's house brand soup - again each with a difference - but good.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 26, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I am making lentil soup in the crock pot today as it is snowing so good day for it. I tried to order a 6 pack of Bob's Red Mill lentils on Amazon that I always used to order when we lived in our other house. Nope- not available. I have tried ordering other food items- forget it. I still have no flour or yeast in the house.



I made lentil soup today too. I did it in the Instant Pot so it was super easy. Kiddo crunched up BBQ chips and sprinkled them on top and loved it. 
We are also having trouble getting flour. But we got some and my husband has been baking bread. It relaxes him. 
Yesterday I made pea soup in the Instant Pot. And Husband made mac and cheese casserole the other day. We normally eat out a few times a week but we stopped all that. We self-quarantined a week earlier than our state because I have asthma and our son has kidney disease. So we have been eating in for a while now. And it's been good for our health


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 26, 2020)

I made a big pot of Weight Watchers chicken stew yesterday, but said "screw WW" and added three big potatoes to it for the first time in the 40 years I've been making it. Froze a single night and a double night portion, and we'll have left overs tonight. Chicken "gets weird" after the second day to my taste so I always freeze day three and beyond. Tomorrow we'll take advantage of one of the specials a local restaurant has. We are just a mile from POLA (Port of Los Angeles) where there was a Fisherman's Wharf area before they bulldozed 85% of it to the ground in the last two years. In theory the new and improved wharf area they have been talking about for the 20 years we've lived in the area is supposed to be built, but they've pissed a lot of people off by closing what were viable businesses while they dick around so don't know how popular it will be if they ever get it opened. One of the remaining restaurants has what they call a "shrimp tray". A usual order is $20; they are offering a meal for four for the same $20. Shrimp, semi-spicy sauce, potatoes, peppers, corn tortillas. We'll order for the first time from Grub Hub -- provide a bit of income for a delivery guy, don't have to get in the car and go out, and also the Mercy hospital ship is due in tomorrow and don't know what kind of crowds of gawkers that might attract. We'll do our own gawking and get a photo for our Christmas letter after the town gets used to having it berthed here.


----------



## bluehende (Mar 26, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> This doesn't exactly qualify as cooking but maybe we can expand this thread to include interesting snacks.
> 
> Had one of my favorites earlier today:
> Take a slice of American cheese
> ...


 

This is my lunch a lot of days if you add a piece of bread and a toaster.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## DrQ (Mar 26, 2020)

Soylent Gr.. naw not down to that, yet.

Going to make Creamed Eggs on toast, AKA SOS.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 26, 2020)

DrQ said:


> Soylent Gr.. naw not down to that, yet.
> 
> Going to make Creamed Eggs on toast, AKA SOS.


Where is that yuck button when you _*really need it???*_


----------



## DrQ (Mar 26, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Where is that yuck button when you _*really need it???*_


Actually, it is a family (DW) fav. I never had it until I started dating her. I learned to make it from my MIL. Our kids loved it growing up.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 26, 2020)

DrQ said:


> Actually, it is a family (DW) fav. I never had it until I started dating her. I learned to make it from my MIL. Our kids loved it growing up.


Okay, I am going to bite.... what does a creamed egg taste like?  What is it made with?


----------



## controller1 (Mar 26, 2020)

Shrimp Creole was what I made tonight. Quite good if I do say so myself!


----------



## Theiggy (Mar 26, 2020)

Macaroni with peas and onions and sausage. And brownies for dessert to bring to my mom bc it’s her 76th bday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 26, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Tomorrow we have (2) 1/2 gallon glass jugs of NH maple Syrup being delivered from a sufar house in the north country. They are open and we could have driven up there I guess, but they were offering free delivery for over $59 so what the heck. Hubby uses it a lot for his waffles/french toast/pancakes- me occasionally- and also good to cook with.



I'll bet fresh maple syrup is excellent.  We don't have sugar maples out here.  

Dave


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 26, 2020)

Theiggy said:


> Macaroni with peas and onions and sausage. And brownies for dessert to bring to my mom bc it’s her 76th bday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For just the briefest of moments,  I thought the description and the photos were in the same order..

What kind of sausage did you use?


----------



## MrockStar (Mar 26, 2020)

My wife is making date nut bars today! Yum!


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 26, 2020)

My daughter and I cooked chicken fingers and Mac & cheese for us tonight and coconut chicken for DW. The kitchen is still standing. We’re not! 


Harry


----------



## Theiggy (Mar 26, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> For just the briefest of moments, I thought the description and the photos were in the same order..
> 
> What kind of sausage did you use?



I usually buy a cheese and basil spiral sausage but in these times we eat what’s in the fridge or freezer so it was sweet Italian sausage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 26, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> I'll bet fresh maple syrup is excellent.  We don't have sugar maples out here.
> 
> Dave



I didn't know that! Wow!


----------



## DrQ (Mar 26, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Okay, I am going to bite.... what does a creamed egg taste like?  What is it made with?


You make a light roux with flour and butter. You stir in milk and keep stirring to make a medium thick sauce. This is actually a béchamel sauce. Salt and pepper to taste. You can add a pinch of cayenne pepper to taste.

From here you can add sliced hard boiled eggs and Buddig pressed meat cut into pieces.

Serve over toast or english muffins.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 26, 2020)

A neighbor here gave me a few packets of yeast she was keeping in her fridge since I have not been able to get any.  I will keep it at room temperature for when I know I am ready to bake bread, which should be this weekend. 

I just ordered whole wheat bread flour, cornmeal and moose mush hot cereal, oatmeal and bran muffin/raisin mix and spider corn cake mix from Littleton Grist Mill up in the north country. They make it as they get the orders in and I should be getting it tomorrow- super fast.

So this weekend I am going to take out the bread machine and relearn what I used to do years ago.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 27, 2020)

I've been stockpiling the stems and bits of unused portion of veggies.   Put them in pot this morning with lots of herbs and turmeric.   Tonight I added leftover chicken to the strained broth and added in miso, nutritional yeast, collagen, whey protein, sunflower lecithin.   Miso soup, YUM!


----------



## DrQ (Mar 27, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> A neighbor here gave me a few packets of yeast she was keeping in her fridge since I have not been able to get any.  I will keep it at room temperature for when I know I am ready to bake bread, which should be this weekend.
> 
> I just ordered whole wheat bread flour, cornmeal and moose mush hot cereal, oatmeal and bran muffin/raisin mix and spider corn cake mix from Littleton Grist Mill up in the north country. They make it as they get the orders in and I should be getting it tomorrow- super fast.
> 
> So this weekend I am going to take out the bread machine and relearn what I used to do years ago.  Wish me luck.


Have you tried no-knead bread? It make a beautiful rustic loaf.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Mar 27, 2020)

Regarding bread: now is the time for all good men and women to use those Christmas presents that you thought you might have to re-gift.  

We ran out of bread yesterday and don't want to risk a trip to the grocery.  We've got some sort of bread mix that we were given as a present (and which we just put aside thinking we'd never use it).  Mixed it this morning and the little yeasts are working hard right now.  

So check your unused Christmas presents!


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 27, 2020)

DrQ said:


> Have you tried no-knead bread? It make a beautiful rustic loaf.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I was just planning on using my bread machine.


----------



## DrQ (Mar 27, 2020)

The bread machine will make a nice, fine grained loaf.

The no-knead method produces a rustic, country-style loaf: 





All you need is a cast iron dutch oven that has a handle on top that will withstand 500° F.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 27, 2020)

can you do that no knead at a sour dough?


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 27, 2020)

We were going to order our first take out in 10 days. Mouth was all set for a shrimp tray, when suddenly people were posting that our favorite family style Italian restaurant was closing Monday for the foreseeable future. So we picked up spaghetti and meatballs, sausage and peppers, salad and garlic bread instead of going to the fish market restaurant. We couldn't fathom that they wouldn't have enough take out business to warrant staying open  (restaurant is split in half with a typical Italian-murals-on-the-wall seating on one side and counter for pizza, sandwich, pasta pickup on the other), so Cliff asked. Turns out they are closing because they are too busy, and being family owned they didn't want to be carrying the virus home.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 27, 2020)

I was low on flour and yeast and couldn’t find any.  So... I had a friend of mine who runs a catering company get me some.  Lol 2 pounds of yeast, 25 pounds all purpose flour, and 50 pounds of stone ground whole wheat flour.  I’ve distributed 6 ounces of yeast, 18 pounds of all purpose flour and 19 pounds of whole wheat flour to friends.

In the past week, I’ve made 7 loaves of whole wheat sandwich bread and 1 loaf of whole wheat Irish Soda Bread.  Yeah I’m getting fat.


----------



## DrQ (Mar 27, 2020)

Quilter said:


> can you do that no knead at a sour dough?


If you have a sour yeast culture, I don't see why not. The trick is figuring how much culture to use to get an acceptable proof.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 27, 2020)

We must be on a Thai kick. We ordered take-out from our fav Thai restaurant earlier this week. I had curry & veggies, Paula had her fav Thai soup Tom Ka Guy (sp). Then tonight we marinated some beef Tbone and sliced it into a spicy salad with Nouc-Mam Thai chiles & cucumber. Cilantro, peanuts. Another month of this and we'll have to go through the doors sideways.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 27, 2020)

Dinner tonight:  Sautéed chicken breast in lemon-butter-caper sauce over whole wheat spaghetti with broccoli.  And a glass of a nice crisp white wine.  Mmm that was tasty.


----------



## Theiggy (Mar 27, 2020)

We caved and got takeout tonight. A great dinner package - pick a pasta (baked ziti), a meat (chicken parm) and a salad (Caesar). I obsessively wiped/sanitized salad dressing container- dumped salad into my own bowl and promptly heated everything else in my oven to kill any potential virus. It’s a lot of work for take out. This new normal is exhausting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 27, 2020)

Theiggy said:


> We caved and got takeout tonight. A great dinner package...



I used a BOGO coupon from Ruby Tuesday tonight for...
2- Triple Plays... Fried Shrimp, Chicken Tenders and Honey Bourbon Ribs.
_... with enuff leftover for tomorrow._
,


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 28, 2020)

DrQ said:


> Have you tried no-knead bread? It make a beautiful rustic loaf.




I have not. I don't have a Dutch Oven, either. I am still trying to get yeast (the yeast the neighbor gave me is expired but I am still using it- just a couple of packets).  I also cannot find bread flour. This is so crazy. Making me anxious at just the thought of not being able to get basic things. Don't even ask me about the toilet paper. LOL!


----------



## Panina (Mar 28, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I have not. I don't have a Dutch Oven, either. I am still trying to get yeast (the yeast the neighbor gave me is expired but I am still using it- just a couple of packets).  I also cannot find bread flour. This is so crazy. Making me anxious at just the thought of not being able to get basic things. Don't even ask me about the toilet paper. LOL!


I saw an food chain interview weeks ago that said you will be able to get food but not necessarily what you are accustomed to.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 28, 2020)

Supply chains here seem to have caught up. I haven’t been but folks on Nextdoor report that not only is flour available but so is TP, at least in some stores!


----------



## DrQ (Mar 28, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I have not. I don't have a Dutch Oven, either. I am still trying to get yeast (the yeast the neighbor gave me is expired but I am still using it- just a couple of packets).  I also cannot find bread flour. This is so crazy. Making me anxious at just the thought of not being able to get basic things. Don't even ask me about the toilet paper. LOL!



You might consider trying making a sourdough starter. 



WinniWoman said:


> A neighbor here gave me a few packets of yeast she was keeping in her fridge since I have not been able to get any.  I will keep it at room temperature for when I know I am ready to bake bread, which should be this weekend.
> 
> I just ordered *whole wheat bread flour*, cornmeal and moose mush hot cereal, oatmeal and bran muffin/raisin mix and spider corn cake mix from Littleton Grist Mill up in the north country. They make it as they get the orders in and I should be getting it tomorrow- super fast.
> 
> So this weekend I am going to take out the bread machine and relearn what I used to do years ago.  Wish me luck.


Here is how to test your suspected yeast and some ideas on substitutes.


----------



## DrQ (Mar 28, 2020)

Just made beef stew with mushrooms, carrots and potatoes in the instant pot!  On Wednesday, Kroger lottery scored some nice buns about half again as big as a big hamburger bun.

Yum!


----------



## SandyPGravel (Mar 28, 2020)

Made corned beef in the smoker(didn't get any on St. Patrick's day, restaurant ran out, same day our state shut down restaurants and bars) didn't have any cabbage, so substituted brussel sprouts. 

Turned out really good if I do say so myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2020)

It’s the weekend so I am helping some local businesses by getting takeout. Zippy’s today and we’ll see about tomorrow.


----------



## mentalbreak (Mar 29, 2020)

Went out to grill for the first time since last fall, and found a HUGE nest from some kind of creature in the grill.  Thank God I did not see the creature.  The best takes up 3/4 of the surface area. And it is on the “flavor bars” under the grill racks. I am so sad. It is a 20-year old grill, but it was expensive. I just don’t know that I can clean it well enough to ever be comfortable cooking our food on it again.  Ugh!


----------



## SteelerGal (Mar 29, 2020)

Made Tri tip roast in the InstaPot for tomorrow’s dinner.  Have to brace Costco to get our weekly supplies.


----------



## Brett (Mar 29, 2020)

planned for today -  grilled burgers and potato salad


----------



## Eric B (Mar 29, 2020)

Rotisserie chicken in the slow cooker last night.  It was from a batch we raised and had in the freezer.  Came out so good we ordered 50 chicks from the same hatchery to raise for this spring.  Slow growing kind of chicken instead of the typical factory farmed ones.

Chicken noodle soup tonight.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 29, 2020)

Spaghetti frittata for Sunday brunch.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 29, 2020)

mentalbreak said:


> Went out to grill for the first time since last fall, and found a HUGE nest from some kind of creature in the grill.  Thank God I did not see the creature.  The best takes up 3/4 of the surface area. And it is on the “flavor bars” under the grill racks. I am so sad. It is a 20-year old grill, but it was expensive. I just don’t know that I can clean it well enough to ever be comfortable cooking our food on it again.  Ugh!



Our grill has a fabric cover over it. On the rare occasions our Mocha wants to take a tour of the yard, she sits under there once she is finished and she waits until she hears someone open the back door so she can race back inside. I'm surprised she hangs out there because we regularly find that something has been under it eating oranges and other things from the garden -- we suspect possums.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 29, 2020)

Spatchcocked a chicken. I'd been meaning to try that for a while now, and this seemed like a good excuse. I don't imagine that I'll ever roast a whole bird again, it was that good. My wife made some Kitchenista biscuits to go with, and they are to die for.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 29, 2020)

mentalbreak said:


> Went out to grill for the first time since last fall, and found a HUGE nest from some kind of creature in the grill.  Thank God I did not see the creature.  The best takes up 3/4 of the surface area. And it is on the “flavor bars” under the grill racks. I am so sad. It is a 20-year old grill, but it was expensive. I just don’t know that I can clean it well enough to ever be comfortable cooking our food on it again.  Ugh!


I have always been the grill/bbq person at home.  We had a nice built-in grill in our former California home.  One time I opened up the cabinet below the grill and found lots of 2-inch frogs inside.  There was a direct opening between the grill and the cabinet below.  That was the last time I used the grill.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 29, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> A neighbor here gave me a few packets of yeast she was keeping in her fridge since I have not been able to get any.  I will keep it at room temperature for when I know I am ready to bake bread, which should be this weekend.
> 
> I just ordered whole wheat bread flour, cornmeal and moose mush hot cereal, oatmeal and bran muffin/raisin mix and spider corn cake mix from Littleton Grist Mill up in the north country. They make it as they get the orders in and I should be getting it tomorrow- super fast.
> 
> So this weekend I am going to take out the bread machine and relearn what I used to do years ago.  Wish me luck.


a
A neighbor. How wonderful for you!


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 29, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> a
> A neighbor. How wonderful for you!



Yes! I am grateful we have neighbors! Such a treat for us! We have volunteered to occasionally check on an elderly couple here and happy to do it. And the thankful when we take a walk there are people outside we can at least talk to from a distance! And we have use of the community Facebook page and website.

Very important at this stage of life. One woman mentioned a card game group once things get back to normal. I’m game for all of it!


----------



## bluehende (Mar 29, 2020)

Speaking of grilling.  I hit it on a cold and dreary night.   Pork Chops with home made root beer BBQ sauce, peppers, asparagus, and zucchini.  All grilled.  I added a slaw craisin strawberry salad that is not pictured.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 29, 2020)

bluehende said:


> Speaking of grilling.  I hit it on a cold and dreary night.   Pork Chops with home made root beer BBQ sauce, peppers, asparagus, and zucchini.  All grilled.  I added a slaw craisin strawberry salad that is not pictured.View attachment 18384


With social distancing, I cannot self invite myself over, but if you could pack and ship over some, it will be much appreciated and enjoyed!


----------



## mentalbreak (Mar 30, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Very important at this stage of life. One woman mentioned a card game group once things get back to normal. I’m game for all of it!



We just discovered the app “Trickster Cards” for playing cards remotely with family. Or you can play from their website. We have all ages from 12 - 82 playing with our extended family. And there is the option of using audio and video too. Highly recommend during these distancing times.


----------



## klpca (Mar 30, 2020)

My husband made the skinnytaste chili again on Saturday and we had leftovers last night. It is just sooo good. I think that the unexpected ingredient, Corona beer, is what gives it such a tasty flavor. We don't drink Corona (we are a craft beer house) but we usually have some in the outdoor fridge for guests. So it's been a great way to use it up - because I can't see us having guests over for awhile. Here is the recipe: https://www.skinnytaste.com/quick-beef-chili-recipe/
We use kidney beans instead of black beans, and I have always added chopped celery to my chili, but otherwise we follow this recipe. Btw, we make this on the stovetop. I love my instant pot but I have no idea why you would go to the trouble of using it for this recipe. I don't think that it would save much time at all. I use a big dutch oven.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 30, 2020)

klpca said:


> My husband made the skinnytaste chili again on Saturday and we had leftovers last night. It is just sooo good. I think that the unexpected ingredient, Corona beer, is what gives it such a tasty flavor. We don't drink Corona (we are a craft beer house) but we usually have some in the outdoor fridge for guests. So it's been a great way to use it up - because I can't see us having guests over for awhile. Here is the recipe: https://www.skinnytaste.com/quick-beef-chili-recipe/
> We use kidney beans instead of black beans, and I have always added chopped celery to my chili, but otherwise we follow this recipe. Btw, we make this on the stovetop. I love my instant pot but I have no idea why you would go to the trouble of using it for this recipe. I don't think that it would save much time at all. I use a big dutch oven.


Corona dinner party.


----------



## klpca (Mar 30, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Corona dinner party.


Definitely what we've been calling it. The irony!


----------



## dayooper (Mar 30, 2020)

Oh wow! Great food you all are making! In our household, we’ve had chicken quesadillas, homemade spaghetti, homemade lasagna (with the leftover spaghetti sauce), corned beef and others. Yesterday, I made a batch of pickled red onions and pickled lime jalapeños. Looking forward to trying those today! 

A new thread should be made - What are you drinking! We bought a 1.75 L bottle of Kirkland Spiced Rum and it’s pretty good! Made daiquiris with them and the added spice over Captain Morgan is tasty. Also, been Kewanaw Brewery’s Black Widow Dark Ale. Nice sweetness over a regular black ale, but not too overpowering. 

Mind you, we don’t drink a lot, but do enjoy an adult beverage every once and awhile.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 30, 2020)

klpca said:


> Definitely what we've been calling it. The irony!



There is a good instapot recipe using beer to cook beans, I use it all the time because its so quick, no soaking time. Frijoles Borrachos.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 30, 2020)

bluehende said:


> Speaking of grilling.  I hit it on a cold and dreary night.   Pork Chops with home made root beer BBQ sauce, peppers, asparagus, and zucchini.  All grilled.  I added a slaw craisin strawberry salad that is not pictured.View attachment 18384


Yum!


----------



## controller1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Tonight it was simple. A baked potato and a spinach salad.


----------



## bluehende (Mar 30, 2020)

Tonight was broiled rockfish,  a huge salad,  mash potatoes with leftover beef gravy.  Weird combination but we have way too much produce (see instacart thread) and I did not want to waste the very good beef gravy.  No picture because honestly broiled rockfish is not a very photogenic dish.


----------



## geekette (Mar 30, 2020)

Stir fry.  Hunks of salmon and teriyaki sauce.  I don't usually put in noodles but I added some ramen noodles to stretch it to about 3 servings so I'd be sure to have lunch for tomorrow made.


----------



## geekette (Mar 30, 2020)

bluehende said:


> Tonight was broiled rockfish,  a huge salad,  mash potatoes with leftover beef gravy.  Weird combination but we have way too much produce (see instacart thread) and I did not want to waste the very good beef gravy.  No picture because honestly broiled rockfish is not a very photogenic dish.


Honestly, I would have home-mashed potatoes with beef gravy with Anything.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 30, 2020)

Some recent meals. Comfort foods is a theme.

Lasagna with Italian sausage.  That was good for three dinners.

Meatballs with brown gravy and mashed potatoes.  About 12 oz. ounces of frozen meatballs.  Put them in the crock pot with brown gravy, carrots, celery, and onions, and let them simmer and cook for about five hours.

Penne pasta with shrimp, alfredo sauce, sun-dried tomatoes, and TJ's artichoke antipasto. Good for two meals and two more lunches.

Jambalaya with shrimp, chicken-apple sausage.  Another crock-pot recipe. At least two dinners and lunches.

Cheese fondue

On the agenda for this week:

Barbecued spare ribs with mango and pineapple. Should be good for two meals.

More cheese fondue

Another lasagna

TJs Mandarin Orange chicken


----------



## bnoble (Mar 30, 2020)

Tomorrow for lunch, this is the plan. 








						Cannellini-Bean Pasta With Beurre Blanc Recipe
					

This recipe, like so many great straightforward, inexpensive go-tos, starts with little more than a can of beans — then transforms it into a luxurious meal Jack Monroe, the British food writer, uses a classic beurre blanc to do that work, simmering a splash of wine, vinegar and butter together...




					cooking.nytimes.com


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## VacationForever (Mar 31, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> View attachment 18434


I got to admit that my daily diet looks something close to this.  This afternoon I ate an entire bar of chocolate - 700 calories.  That was after a healthy breakfast, good amount of lunch and tonight I had a full dinner too.  I don't want to stand on the scale anymore.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 31, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I got to admit that my daily diet looks something close to this.  This afternoon I ate an entire bar of chocolate - 700 calories.  That was after a healthy breakfast, good amount of lunch and tonight I had a full dinner too.  I don't want to stand on the scale anymore.



I try to weigh on the first of the month -- been debating on whether I really want to do that tomorrow!


----------



## geekette (Mar 31, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Some recent meals. Comfort foods is a theme.
> 
> Lasagna with Italian sausage.  That was good for three dinners.
> 
> ...


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

every single one, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

I could definitely go for Mom's lasagna.   

yes, comfort food.   one of mine is baked spaghetti, which I was planning on for the weekend.  now, I don't think I can wait.


----------



## Panina (Mar 31, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> I try to weigh on the first of the month -- been debating on whether I really want to do that tomorrow!


Just do it.  We often think it is worse then it is and even if it is, it is ok.  It will take time for some, including me, to figure out how to balance our food urges during this time that is stressful, as food is comfort.


----------



## Panina (Mar 31, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I got to admit that my daily diet looks something close to this.  This afternoon I ate an entire bar of chocolate - 700 calories.  That was after a healthy breakfast, good amount of lunch and tonight I had a full dinner too.  I don't want to stand on the scale anymore.


Don’t beat yourself up.  It is stressful times and I know I eat food for comfort, my drug of choice.  I find just taking a day at a time with food helps.  If I had a bad day, that was yesterday.  Be compassionate to yourself.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 1, 2020)

Pollo Rosa Maria from Carrabba's.
Nachos with Margaritas.
.

.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 1, 2020)

Wednesday we will have wood pellet smoked tri tip with mashed potatoes and green peas - we are running low/out on fresh veges, delivery for fresh veges on Fri.
Thursday we will have stir fry beef with celery, onion and bell peppers, using smoked tri tip leftover.
Friday split pea soup with smoked ham hock in Instant Pot.


----------



## Eric B (Apr 1, 2020)

Vegetable soup w/ fresh chicken stock, mixed salad, and farfalle w/lamb ragu.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 2, 2020)

Today I made ginger snaps. Only three from the two dozen I didn't freeze are left, and they won't make it to the end of the evening. We ordered a shrimp tray, using GrubHub for the first time -- I think our leftovers will last until lunch on Saturday. Cliff thinned his strawberry patch again, and I put on Nextdoor that we'd left plants on the front wall. Someone who came for plants braved our front steps to drop off a dozen jam cookies from a local bakery. We will definitely be waddling by the time Safe At Home is over!


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 2, 2020)

This morning, I made Strawberry Pancakes to last all day.

This evening... I discovered our local Ruby Tuesday closed.
So we settled on Arby's Beef & Cheddar and Chocolate Shakes.
.

.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 2, 2020)

We ordered in Chinese from a local restaurant last night. Unfortunately, there was plenty left over for a second meal. Mainly unfortunately, due to it being so high in sodium that I gained 3 lbs of water on it and was up much of the night, 'Dry as the SAHAIRY Desert!' Tonight we're haveing baked Idaho potatoes with beanless chili, cheese, and a marinated, grilled chicken sate' & fruit salad.

We're trying to eat 'smartly', but with lots of food in the pantry, freezers and fridge, it's easy to prepare TOO MUCH FOOD! And being children of children of the depression, we hate to waste, so it ends up above or below the ol' belt.

Jm


----------



## Panina (Apr 2, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> Today I made ginger snaps. Only three from the two dozen I didn't freeze are left, and they won't make it to the end of the evening. We ordered a shrimp tray, using GrubHub for the first time -- I think our leftovers will last until lunch on Saturday. Cliff thinned his strawberry patch again, and I put on Nextdoor that we'd left plants on the front wall. Someone who came for plants braved our front steps to drop off a dozen jam cookies from a local bakery. We will definitely be waddling by the time Safe At Home is over!
> 
> View attachment 18508


All looks yummy


----------



## bluehende (Apr 2, 2020)

Home made pizza.  The crust was overdone but it still tasted good.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 3, 2020)

Made Minestrone Soup


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 3, 2020)

Banana bread with almonds, almond flour and Lakanto monkfruit golden instead of brown sugar. Yum!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Apr 3, 2020)

We enjoy cooking when we have the time to do it, so guess what we have lots of time to do now?  It is one of the reasons we enjoy staying in timeshares and condos when we are on vacation.  The other night we did a favourite recipe: pork chops creole, served over rice, with an Asian salad on the side.

But in these difficult times for small businesses, we are trying to do takeout or delivery at least a couple of times a week from our favourite local restaurants to help them survive and keep their staff employed.  If everyone does the same, hopefully it will be enough that they will still be there when this pandemic is eventually over.  Last night we ordered pizza and wings from our local pizzeria.  We made a side salad to go with it.  It was delicious.

Unfortunately some of the best of our local, finer-dining favourites are not really set-up to do takeout.  So under the current orders they are now just closed.  We hope they will survive so we can continue to patronize them in future.  They will be sorely missed if they go under!


----------



## heathpack (Apr 3, 2020)

bluehende said:


> Home made pizza.  The crust was overdone but it still tasted good.
> 
> 
> View attachment 18514



Pizza for dinner for us too, in our portable wood fired Uuni pizza oven.  Plus chocolate cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## bluehende (Apr 3, 2020)

heathpack said:


> Pizza for dinner for us too, in our portable wood fired Uuni pizza oven.  Plus chocolate cupcakes for dessert.View attachment 18526View attachment 18527



I am jealous of your toy.  I recognize a similar taste in toppings.


----------



## Panina (Apr 3, 2020)

heathpack said:


> Pizza for dinner for us too, in our portable wood fired Uuni pizza oven.  Plus chocolate cupcakes for dessert.View attachment 18526View attachment 18527


Which uuni do you have? Thinking of getting one. Is it easy enough?  What surface did you place it on?


----------



## heathpack (Apr 3, 2020)

Panina said:


> Which uuni do you have? Thinking of getting one. Is it easy enough?  What surface did you place it on?



We have the Uuni 3.  There’s a pizza stone that makes up the floor of the oven and we put the pizzas directly on the stone.

It works really well although there’s a little learning curve in using it- how long to preheat it, how many wood pellets to use, ensuring the temp doesn’t drop when you’re cooking a pizza, etc.  Not terribly hard to master but it does take a little practice.

You really need an infrared thermometer to take temps of the oven interior prior to cooking.

At 700ishF the pizzas cook in about 3 min.  We rotate once during cooking since the back of our oven seems to be way hotter than the front.


----------



## Theiggy (Apr 3, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Some recent meals. Comfort foods is a theme.
> 
> Lasagna with Italian sausage. That was good for three dinners.
> 
> ...



I like your menu items 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theiggy (Apr 3, 2020)

I just sent my family this poll. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
ETA to add my 12 year old added his own option grrr


----------



## Theiggy (Apr 3, 2020)

Oh I made Ina Garten’s meatloaf the other night and it was delish. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amycurl (Apr 3, 2020)

We started doing #takeoutTuesday (but more like curbside pick-up or delivery) Tuesday to support some of our favorite local restaurants. But this week we did tossed pasta (pasta tossed with sauce, cream cheese, sausage, and greens) and my mom baked bread and did beef stew in her crockpot and dropped some of that off on our porch. We've ended up with lots of steaks and pork chops in our freezer, and it's been great grilling weather here, so we've done that quite a bit (plus, fresh asparagus on the grill=nomnomnom.) Thinking we might do some Middle Eastern inspired chicken/falafel tonight with salad and pita.


----------



## amycurl (Apr 3, 2020)

Oh, and a friend/one of A's former teachers made a chicken/white bean/jalepeno soup that was too spicy for her family, so we did a porch swap of that for some of our homemade peach ginger jam. Just had the soup for lunch today, and it was delish! (And, apparently, zero points before I added a bit of shredded cheese and tortilla crumbs to top it off with, LOL!)


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Apr 3, 2020)

12 pound turkey for the two of us.  And I got it free when I purchased a certain amount of groceries last December.


----------



## bluehende (Apr 3, 2020)

sun starved Gayle said:


> 12 pound turkey for the two of us.  And I got it free when I purchased a certain amount of groceries last December.
> 
> View attachment 18537








I see a good soup in your future.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 3, 2020)

Theiggy said:


> Oh I made Ina Garten’s meatloaf the other night and it was delish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have never made meatloaf. Could take or leave my Mom's when it was hot, but OMG meatloaf sandwiches the next day, or even just a cold slab of meat eaten out of hand, were my absolute favorite! Before our favorite upscale restaurant moved two blocks and went all weird and sustainable cuisiney, their Cajun meatloaf was what I'd order anytime we were there for dinner. After one visit to their new meatloaf-less restaurant, complete with being given someone else's doggie bag because they were too hoitytoity to let you have your doggie bag at the table during dessert and instead piled them up near the hostess stand, we never went back.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 3, 2020)

sun starved Gayle said:


> 12 pound turkey for the two of us.  And I got it free when I purchased a certain amount of groceries last December.
> 
> View attachment 18537


Ooohhhhh - 

Turkey is an excellent idea.  Multiple meals and multiples, especially with freezer space.  Turkey with mashed potatoes, gravy, etc.  Carcass and scraps in the crock pot for broth.  Myriad turkey soups.  With rice. Vegetable and noodles.  Turkey tortilla soup.  Turkey enchiladas.  Turkey casseroles.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Apr 3, 2020)

I planned ahead and got the ingredients for this puff pastry pot pie to make with some of the leftovers, using turkey instead of chicken.  It does have some ingredients that I usually do not have on hand.  It's quite good. I have found that almost any recipe from America's Test Kitchen is excellent.

Chicken (Or Turkey), Spinach and Artichoke Pot Pie with Puff Pastry Topping








						Chicken, Spinach, and Artichoke Pot Pie
					

We love spinach and artichoke dip so much that it inspired this modern spin on chicken pot pie, which is prepared a baking dish.




					www.americastestkitchen.com


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Apr 3, 2020)

I also have been making variations of this Quick batter beer bread.


----------



## controller1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Tonight it is smoked brisket. A local restauranteur smoked 10-12 pound briskets and sold them for $100 each with all profits going to paying his employees while he is closed.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 3, 2020)

Last night I made a quick spicy pasta dish in the Instant Pot. It was sooo easy:
I took half a bag of frozen chopped onions, a spoonful of chopped garlic and used the saute option with olive oil
Then I added about 5 shakes of my 'zesty italian seasoning blend'
I added a can of tomato sauce (just plain 12 oz can, not seasoned pasta sauce) and another can full plus 1/2 of water, a small box of chickpea pasta, small bag of frozen veggies, and a bag of frozen vegan meatballs
I put it on high pressure for 4 minutes and did quick release, stirred and served. It was great! Husband and I loved it. Kiddo ate something more kiddo-ish.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 4, 2020)

Today I made prune bread.  I got lazy and made two full size loaves, rather than make eight babies like I usually do.  At some point next week we'll be taking a loaf to Mom, along with two dozen ginger snaps, a bag of lemons and the See's Easter candy I snagged before See's ceased operations. She has masks for us -- apparently they come with Dad's hospice supplies. Don't plan on going inside the house.


----------



## bluehende (Apr 4, 2020)

Orange ginger curried chicken with carrots and asparagus.  Tonights episode of chopped to use up what needed to be.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 4, 2020)

bluehende said:


> Orange ginger curried chicken with carrots and asparagus.  Tonights episode of chopped to use up what needed to be.View attachment 18626


Another beautiful dish.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 4, 2020)

bluehende said:


> View attachment 18538


Sis. Boom. Bah.


----------



## bluehende (Apr 4, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Another beautiful dish.




I love to cook so that is one good thing about this sip.  I have more time to do some of my more elaborate favorites.  It is easy to make it beautiful......red and green  or orange and green.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 4, 2020)

Tonight:
Frozen fried shrimp from a bag.
Frozen hush puppies from a bag.
Red Lobster biscuits from a box.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 4, 2020)

bluehende said:


> I love to cook so that is one good thing about this sip.  I have more time to do some of my more elaborate favorites.  It is easy to make it beautiful......red and green  or orange and green.


Ever since SIP, my husband has not had has usual breakfast item for lunch at his favorite restaurant.  We golfed this morning and since we finished early, I offered to fix eggs, bacon and hash brown.  He jumped on it and I must say those were some of the best bacon we have had, and they were from Butcherbox.  On Monday or Tuesday I will be cooking gumbo.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 4, 2020)

SteelerGal said:


> Pasta.  Lots of pasta.  My kids are already complaining.  I do want to make Mississippi pot roast this weekend.
> My son loves the Thai style ramen noodles I got.  I wish we could’ve gotten the fresh version but this will do.



I made the Mississippi pot roast two nights ago.  It was the best ever.  I didn't have the au jus mix and put some beef bouillon on top of the roast instead and added a little more water.


----------



## controller1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Tonight:
> Frozen fried shrimp from a bag.
> Frozen hush puppies from a bag.
> Red Lobster biscuits from a box.



Hey, it's at least home prepared!


----------



## bnoble (Apr 5, 2020)

Made a pulled pork shoulder yesterday. (This recipe requires only planning ahead and an oven.)


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 6, 2020)

bluehende said:


> I love to cook so that is one good thing about this sip.  I have more time to do some of my more elaborate favorites.  It is easy to make it beautiful......red and green  or orange and green.



I just moved eBay stuff off a card table in preparation for bringing it upstairs for puzzles (dining room table doesn't have good evening light). I checked a charity box for puzzles we tired of so I can give them to neighbors, but found a bunch of cookbooks instead. Put them on the card table and took a photo to put on Nextdoor to see if I can get a buck a book, otherwise I will take the unused Raechel Ray book upstairs to see if inspiration strikes.

Mom gave me a "you still fry bacon in a pan!?!?" several weeks ago, so I'm going to use the microwave when I make BLATs (avocado added) in a few minutes. Going to be pissed if I ruin it and have to start over in a pan--better start out with half of it to hedge my bets.


----------



## bluehende (Apr 6, 2020)

I wonder if I just want to be outside as I seem to be grilling a lot.  Tonight   Grilled tuna, grilled pineapple, brussel sprouts, and fresh pear not pictured.  I forgot to put in on the plate before it's closeup.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 6, 2020)

Ever since I was a child, I thought brussel sprouts to be the absolute worst veggie ever.
I don't think I've had any since I was -6-. But maybe it's time to give 'em another try.
After all, there's a lot things I like now that I didn't as a child... cheese, for example.
_We shall see._
----------------------
Tonight:  Spaghetti with sauce from a jar (Ragu) & meatballs from a bag (Sam's Club).


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 6, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Ever since I was a child, I thought brussel sprouts to be the absolute worst veggie ever.
> I don't think I've had any since I was -6-. But maybe it's time to give 'em another try.
> After all, there's a lot things I like now that I didn't as a child... cheese, for example.
> _We shall see._
> ...


I agree with you, though I have had Brussels sprouts in some restaurants that were excellent.  Never worked out that way for me.

But in doing some reading up, some people say the key in the preparation is to cook in such a way that the bad-tasting elements get cooked away.  So, for example, on a barbecue that would mean slicing them in half before grilling, and then keeping the temp down so that they cook longer.  I haven't tried, it but that is what I've read.  And if it's on the internet it must be true.

And I just put another lasagna into the oven.  Sauce from jars (Barilla) and Barilla oven-ready lasagna noodles.  Would have used regular noodles, but we're using Safeway pickup service these days, so we don't go in the store, and they didn't have regular noodles listed when I put together the order.

Lasagnas are nice because it's really difficult to make a bad lasagna.  It only involves degrees of goodness.  Much like spaghetti that way.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 6, 2020)

Brussels sprouts and lamb. Didn't like them as a kid, tried several times as an adult but just don't like either.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 6, 2020)

Mom gave me a "you still fry bacon in a pan!?!?" several weeks ago, so I'm going to use the microwave when I make BLATs (avocado added) in a few minutes. Going to be pissed if I ruin it and have to start over in a pan--better start out with half of it to hedge my bets.
[/QUOTE]

LOL, decided I didn't want to use ten paper towels by cooking bacon in two batches. As it was I resented using five. Directions said 4-6 minutes, and I didn't think 6 was done enough. 7 was a bit crunchy, so I'll try 6.5 minutes next time. Seems like a better way than standing over a spitting frying pan.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 6, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Ever since I was a child, I thought brussel sprouts to be the absolute worst veggie ever.
> I don't think I've had any since I was -6-. But maybe it's time to give 'em another try.
> After all, there's a lot things I like now that I didn't as a child... cheese, for example.
> _We shall see._
> ...



I made crispy delicious Brussel sprouts last night! Just takes a little olive oil and garlic.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 6, 2020)

My husband hated Brussel sprouts his whole life as he said his mother boiled them to death and they tasted horrible.  I roasted him some and it is now his favorite vegetable.  Half them, toss in a little olive oil, freshly ground black pepper and a little salt.  Roast at 425 degrees F for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 6, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Ever since I was a child, I thought brussel sprouts to be the absolute worst veggie ever.
> I don't think I've had any since I was -6-. But maybe it's time to give 'em another try.
> After all, there's a lot things I like now that I didn't as a child... cheese, for example.
> _We shall see._
> ...



I felt the same about Brussel Sprouts but then my mother served them mushy liked cooked cabbage.  Yuck.  I now love them roasted, al dente on the inside, and crispy on the outside.  Can't beat Ina Garten's roasted recipe with balsamic vinegar.  I reduce the balsamic vinegar and pour over after roasting.


----------



## donnaval (Apr 6, 2020)

Veggie wrap, half of a leftover baked potato crisped up in the airfryer and some sugar snap peas for lunch.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 6, 2020)

Made farro and mushroom stew. It was great.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Apr 7, 2020)

The Turkey Chronicles: DAY 5

Last night was turkey and barley soup made from scratch, no-knead bread made in a dutch oven (why have I not tried this before ? Easy and very good) with a spinach, beet and goat cheese salad and a dark chocolate cobber made from a recipe I ripped out of a magazine awhile ago and finally got around to trying. One more night of soup and I think we will be done with the whole dang turkey. Not being able to run to the store has made me much more conscientious of using up what I have, not wasting food and planning ahead.

Now I need to focus on recipes for the ham leftovers I will have after cooking the Easter ham for just the two of us, instead of all my extended family.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 7, 2020)

I made Bolognese sauce over zoodles tonight.  This was my first time making Bolognese sauce and it turned out well.   We bought a spiralizer which was delivered today, to make zoodles and it was very easy to use.  We used to buy zoodles from the store but now we are excited that we can make them ourselves.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 7, 2020)

Tonight: Leftover chili, bananas and apple slices.
Later: Popsicles.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 7, 2020)

Today I smoked the sockeye salmon. I used the 3 parts brown sugar and 1 part sea salt dry brine. After brining for 14 hours a lot of the moisture from the salmon had been released. I smoked this batch with Adler chips for 70 minutes. It turned out pretty good.

Bill


----------



## 10spro (Apr 8, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> Mom gave me a "you still fry bacon in a pan!?!?" several weeks ago, so I'm going to use the microwave when I make BLATs (avocado added) in a few minutes. Going to be pissed if I ruin it and have to start over in a pan--better start out with half of it to hedge my bets.



LOL, decided I didn't want to use ten paper towels by cooking bacon in two batches. As it was I resented using five. Directions said 4-6 minutes, and I didn't think 6 was done enough. 7 was a bit crunchy, so I'll try 6.5 minutes next time. Seems like a better way than standing over a spitting frying pan.
[/QUOTE]
try bacon in the oven next time, no mess, evenly cooked


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 8, 2020)

10spro said:


> LOL, decided I didn't want to use ten paper towels by cooking bacon in two batches. As it was I resented using five. Directions said 4-6 minutes, and I didn't think 6 was done enough. 7 was a bit crunchy, so I'll try 6.5 minutes next time. Seems like a better way than standing over a spitting frying pan.


try bacon in the oven next time, no mess, evenly cooked
[/QUOTE]
Get a microwave gadget for bacon.  You don't need paper towel. Comes out crispy and dry everytime.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 8, 2020)

Our club has started offering a daily meal for pick up.  Most meals are $12 plus tax and tip and you pull in front of the club and they put it in the trunk.  Sometimes they come with salad, every dish as two or three sides and a cookie.  Something to look forward to.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 8, 2020)

I finally got around to making this for lunch. Very good comfort food, with just pantry staples.








						Cannellini-Bean Pasta With Beurre Blanc Recipe
					

This recipe, like so many great straightforward, inexpensive go-tos, starts with little more than a can of beans — then transforms it into a luxurious meal Jack Monroe, the British food writer, uses a classic beurre blanc to do that work, simmering a splash of wine, vinegar and butter together...




					cooking.nytimes.com


----------



## bnoble (Apr 8, 2020)

...and I'm about to pull a loaf of this out of the oven. Mix of raisins and cranberries (was using the last of my dried cranberries) and pecans instead of walnuts (a solid upgrade, IMO).








						No-Knead Cranberry Walnut Bread - Chez CateyLou
					

The first recipe that I posted on my blog was no-knead bread, and it is still one of my absolute favorite things to bake.  I just love that with very little effort, I can have an amazing loaf of freshly baked bread any time that I want it!  And there are so many different varieties,... Read More »




					chezcateylou.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 8, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Tonight: Leftover chili, bananas and apple slices.
> Later: Popsicles.


Homemade Pop


----------



## bluehende (Apr 8, 2020)

Tonight's dinner.  Chicken cheesesteak on sourdough bread with fried onions and peppers.  Topped off with fresh tomato.  A little broccoli and a fresh pear (not pictured).  Last night was beans and rice that is not so photogenic but so good.


----------



## amycurl (Apr 8, 2020)

A's pasta maker arrived this week, and this afternoon she didn't have virtual rehearsal so decided to make fresh pasta. It turned out great--made chicken in vodka sauce to go with it, some lightly steamed green beans, and a great salad topped with a homemade ranch dressing.

She's now in the kitchen making homemade dark chocolate chunk cookies.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 9, 2020)

We had Easy Imitation Lobster Newburg


In a medium sauce pan melt 1/3 cup of butter
Stir in 1 can of concentrated cream of mushroom soup
Add 1/2 cup of dry Vermouth and stir until the alcohol disipates
Stir in 1/8 tsp of Coleman's dry mustard
Stir in 1/2 cup of half and half
Gently stir in two packages of imitation Lobster pieces.
Salt and pepper to taste

Gently simmer until warmed through. Serve over noodles or pasta.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 9, 2020)

Yesterday for Cliff's birthday I made a big pot of chilli. We have enough to last us unti Friday, and I froze another meal's worth. I mentioned to Cliff about the recipe up thread that had beer as an ingredient, except we don't have any beer. I was still going to make my own recipe, but sometime in the future I'll add beer. He said to hold on and he went out to the garden shed to rummage around. Sure enough he has one five year old can of cheap beer we bought for the snail traps. I could tell the can was light indicating some of it had evaporated. We poured it into a glass and it foamed up nicely. Still smelled like beer, still tasted like beer, we are still alive.


----------



## slip (Apr 10, 2020)

BLT’s tonight. They were excellent. My wife had the bacon cooked in the oven and the rest is easy.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 10, 2020)

Yesterday I made two loaves of whole wheat bread.  Plus some lemon chicken soup for lunch which was tasty but not worth taking a picture of, from a photogenic perspective.

I am a little overloaded with broccoli right now, so I’ve been scrambling to use it up.

Last night for dinner, I steamed some broccoli florets for 3 min, then plunged em into ice water.  I tossed the blanched cold broccoli with some pickled red onions, cilantro, and the peanut sauce from the recipe I’ve linkec to below.  Then sautéed chicken breast that I dusted with sweet curry powder and salt & pepper.  Served the chicken over the cold broccoli salad topped with a little more peanut sauce, Sambal olek, chopped peanuts and cilantro.  It was tasty.






Here’s the link to the recipe.  I actually made a version of this broccoli salad a few days ago, I didn’t have the daikon radish but otherwise I mostly followed the recipe (again blanching the broccoli since I don’t like it totally raw).  The original recipe is a winner, make extra peanut sauce because it keeps well for a few days.









						Broccoli Salad With Peanut Dressing
					

The raw broccoli salad at Emmy Squared in Brooklyn showed us that broccoli can be delicious even when squeaky raw. The secret? Over-the-top flavor from a creamy peanut dressing and pops of sweetness from dried cherries.




					www.bonappetit.com


----------



## DrQ (Apr 11, 2020)

Made Braised Italian Sausages with Lentils and Kale, it was delicious.


1 1/2 pounds of Sweet or Hot Italian Sausage
2 cups of Red onions sliced thin
3 garlic cloves, choped
1/4 tsp dried thyme
1 cup chicken broth (I used 1 tsp of Better than Bullion vegetable concentrate dissolved in water)
1 cup water
1 cup French green lentils
2 tbsp bold deli mustard
Pepper
12 oz kale, chopped course
Take each sausage and divide them in two by lightly pinching them in the middle, twisting them and then cut the casing. Add one tbsp of extra virgin olive oil in the sauté setting of your Instant Pot. Brown the sausages on all sides and remove them to a plate.

Put in the onions and cook them until they are translucent. Add the garlic and thyme and cook for 30 seconds.

Add the stock, water, mustard, 1/4 tsp pepper and lentils. Stir and add the sausages with any accumulated juices.

Seal the top of the Instant Pot and cook at high pressure for 25 minutes. Quick release after cook time completes.

Remove the sausages and set the Instant Pot on sauté and add the kale a handful at a time. Stir until wilted and continue to add until all kale is wilted. Add salt and pepper to taste. Reduce the heat to keep warm, add the sausages back and lightly stir.

*Note on the lentils:* The small French green lentils are important. Regular large lentils will turn to mush at this cooking time. If you want to substitute, you will need to adjust cooking time.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 11, 2020)

Carrot cake. For Easter but of course we had to taste test it today.  For quality control purposes.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Apr 11, 2020)

DrQ said:


> Made farro and mushroom stew. It was great.



Yesterday I made a vegan mushroom stroganoff and served it over farro.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Apr 12, 2020)

Photo


----------



## CPNY (Apr 12, 2020)

We had a Microsoft teams meeting brunch theme. I made butter poached shrimp eggs Benedict (without the Hollandaise and Canadian bacon) it was a matter of what I had on hand. I opted for the butter poached shrimp instead of whipping up the hollandaise


----------



## CPNY (Apr 12, 2020)

I’ve also been working on the Jacque Pepin Classic Herb French Omelette



a


----------



## CPNY (Apr 12, 2020)

Then there is the chimichurri I chopped up to put on the picanha (Brazilian cut steak). and an affogato for dessert fancy name for Espresso and ice cream.


----------



## Panina (Apr 12, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Then there is the chimichurri I chopped up to put on the picanha (Brazilian cut steak). and an affogato for dessert fancy name for Espresso and ice cream.
> 
> 
> View attachment 18944View attachment 18945View attachment 18946


I don’t even like meat and your pictures made my mouth water.  All your food looks so good.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 12, 2020)

Panina said:


> I don’t even like meat and your pictures made my mouth water.  All your food looks so good.


Thank you! The new iPhone pro takes pretty good pictures haha. I was quite happy with the poached eggs. That was my first time making them! They came out perfect. Thanks to Jacque Pepin YouTube how to poach and egg haha


----------



## Panina (Apr 12, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Thank you! The new iPhone pro takes pretty good pictures haha. I was quite happy with the poached eggs. That was my first time making them! They came out perfect. Thanks to Jacque Pepin YouTube how to poach and egg haha


I would eat everything except the meat, maybe what is on top of it too. The iPhone can’t make food look good unless it does look good to start with!


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 12, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Thank you! The new iPhone pro takes pretty good pictures haha. I was quite happy with the poached eggs. That was my first time making them! They came out perfect. Thanks to Jacque Pepin YouTube how to poach and egg haha



You must be feeling better!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Apr 12, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> You must be feeling better!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am thankfully!! Still not pushing it with any cardio workouts. I wanted one more week to rest the lungs. I may try just a bit of my at home workouts. I hope you and the family are doing well and staying safe.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 12, 2020)

Panina said:


> I would eat everything except the meat, maybe what is on top of it too. The iPhone can’t make food look good unless it does look good to start with!


What is on top of delicious! Just a blend of herbs and olive oil.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 12, 2020)

Panina said:


> I don’t even like meat and your pictures made my mouth water.  All your food looks so good.



I gave a thumbs up for the dessert, but would ask for my steak to go back on the grill. Can't abide any pink!


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 12, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> I gave a thumbs up for the dessert, but would ask for my steak to go back on the grill. Can't abide any pink!


You and me both.  Didn't I say you are my mirror image?  Oh I remember... I love chocolate with hazelnut and you don't.  So we may just be twins.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 12, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> You and me both.  Didn't I say you are my mirror image?  Oh I remember... I love chocolate with hazelnut and you don't.  So we may just be twins.



What about tarragon and cilantro?


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 12, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> What about tarragon and cilantro?


I am ok with them.  Let me guess... you hate them!   My sister hates them.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 12, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I am ok with them.  Let me guess... you hate them!   My sister hates them.



Cilantro-- never came across it until I was 17 and had to interview someone from a different culture for marriage class (Catholic girl's school). So I interviewed a classmate's Hispanic mother and she made tacos for dinner and invited me. I remember being asked if I liked everything, and hearing a very insincere "oh everything is sooo good" come out of my mouth. I couldn't figure out why I didn't like tacos! Probably 10 years later guacamole was served with my breakfast omelette and there was "that taste" again -- this time I was able to track it to the guacamole, and the "green things" in the guac. I try to say "no added cilantro" in Mexican restaurants, and if Cliff or I forget to say no cilantro with a take out burrito I'll unroll my half to pick out the cilantro leaves. It doesn't bother me in most salsas, but every now and again I'll come across one where I can taste that taste.

Tarragon -- never had it until Cliff cooked for me the first time and made tarragon chicken. Nowhere near as unpalatable as cilantro, and I can't really put words to it, but just a flavor I'd as soon not have in my food


----------



## heathpack (Apr 12, 2020)

Glazed ham, scalloped potatoes, biscuits, green beans.  And carrot cake for dessert.  



View attachment 19053



View attachment 19053


----------



## DrQ (Apr 12, 2020)

Made America's Test Kitchen's - 

Meatless “Meat” Sauce with Chickpeas and Mushrooms
You will probably need to be a member to get the recipe.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 13, 2020)

Back to red meat


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 13, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Ken555 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That looks super healthy and low calories!


----------



## heathpack (Apr 13, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Back to red meat
> 
> View attachment 19060


 
Nice rack.


----------



## Panina (Apr 13, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Back to red meat
> 
> View attachment 19060


I think I found your passion


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 13, 2020)

A local breakfast restaurant has re-purposed itself s a grocer for food-service supplies. So we were able to score some yeast. A one pound vacuum block of instant dry yeast. So DW made a couple loaves of bread yesterday. This may have created a monster. If there is anything better than home baked bread, I am not sure what it is. Maybe I can help nudge it over to sourdough? Ahh, A foodie's work is never done.

Jim


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 13, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> That looks super healthy and low calories!



Yup! And tasty.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heathpack (Apr 18, 2020)

More wood fired uuni pizza

Celery leaf pesto, mozzarella, ricotta, kalamata olives, mushrooms.  I’m stuffed.


----------



## bluehende (Apr 25, 2020)

Time to revive this fun thread

After a long day of hunting the elusive boneless chicken this was dinner.  Grilled chicken and strawberries over a bed of spring mix, carrots, and celery topped off with lemon dressing.


----------



## dayooper (Apr 25, 2020)

Homemade Pizza. 4 different styles, 2 different crusts. 

Flatbread - cheese bread, Pizza Margarita drizzled with homemade balsamic sauce

Thin Crust - pepperoni, supreme

Tomorrow we’re starting up the smoker and having pulled pork with cantaloupe and jalapeño slaw.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 25, 2020)

I am smoking 4 racks of baby back ribs on my Traeger wood pellet smoker tomorrow.  It takes 7 hours, and I will start at 11am and they will be ready at 6pm.  Asparagus and tater tots will go along with the ribs.


----------



## controller1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Tonight it was hot dogs. Tomorrow's lunch is spaghetti with homemade sauce.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 25, 2020)

Four hour bike ride this morning.

Post ride:  Lemon ricotta pancakes with honey and blueberries.





We smoked some ribs yesterday too.  ‘‘Tis the season, I guess.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 25, 2020)

Pasta dishes and fondue have become staples for us.  If meat becomes in short supply I expect that they will become even more important.


----------



## Brett (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm also cooking pandemic pancakes ! 

(but no four hour bike ride)


----------



## bluehende (Apr 26, 2020)

heathpack said:


> Four hour bike ride this morning.
> 
> Post ride:  Lemon ricotta pancakes with honey and blueberries.
> 
> ...


Blueberries and lemon are my favorite combination.  

The salad I showed had strawberries because no blueberries and it did work very well too.


----------



## nerodog (Apr 26, 2020)

Goulash... and been using the Thermomix for cooking... it's been very handy with lots of recipes.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 26, 2020)

bluehende said:


> Blueberries and lemon are my favorite combination.
> 
> The salad I showed had strawberries because no blueberries and it did work very well too.



My go-to salad for maybe the past 6 months:  Romaine, some kind of berry (raspberry, strawberry or blackberry), cubes of Swiss cheese, walnuts (sometimes pistachios).  With a little salt and pepper, tossed with olive oil and peach white balsamic.  Sometimes a YUGE salad with chicken.  Sometimes a more normal sized side salad.


----------



## Luvtoride (Apr 26, 2020)

Tonight is slow cooker Chicken soup and Matzo balls! Yummm and hits the spot on a cold rainy day in NJ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heathpack (Apr 26, 2020)

Brett said:


> I'm also cooking pandemic pancakes !
> 
> (but no four hour bike ride)



A local restaurant sells some grocery items and I’ve been buying half gallons of buttermilk from them.

Which means pancakes (our new Love is 100% Whole Wheat pancakes)
Biscuits
Cinnamon rolls
Corn bread
Ranch dressing
Bleu cheese dressing
Chocolate cupcakes
Mashed potatoes

And my new favorite thing:  buttermilk panna cotta

next carton might could results in some waffles, fried chicken and perhaps strawberry buttermilk ice cream


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 26, 2020)

Last night I made Mongolian Beef Ramen Bowl in the Instant Pot w/lots of veggies.  It was a hit:





__





						Recipes Archive - Pacific Foods
					

Pacific Foods consciously crafts delicious soups, broths, stocks and plant-based milks with uncompromising care to nourish and delight from field to table.




					www.pacificfoods.com
				




I forgot to take a picture, but here's one from the website.  I used 4 cups of veggies, so ours had more veggies than the one pictured:


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 26, 2020)

> If meat becomes in short supply I expect that they will become even more important.



We are thinking the same thing and have stocked up on rice, pasta and dried beans.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 26, 2020)

heathpack said:


> A local restaurant sells some grocery items and I’ve been buying half gallons of buttermilk from them.
> 
> Which means pancakes (our new Love is 100% Whole Wheat pancakes)
> Biscuits
> ...



I learned as a 15 year old, even though buttermilk smells "weird" (to a family who were not buttermilk drinkers) when it's fresh, you sure as heck don't want to bake with it when it's not! Had a cornbread recipe that called for buttermilk, so Mom bought it but I let it sit for several weeks. Even at that age I could tell it was "off" when I finally got around to using it, but still forged ahead. Bread was fine the first night, warm from the oven and slathered with butter and honey. But peeeeyewwww the next day! Smelled like spoiled milk.  I came into the kitchen to find Mom sniffing the refrigerator to find out what had turned. Took us a few minutes to realize it was the cornbread sitting on the counter that was causing the stench.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 26, 2020)

Tonight:
Sauteed chicken breasts with herbs de Provence and a wine sauce..


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 26, 2020)

Smoked ribs...


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 27, 2020)

I am sick of cooking and planning meals! Falling back into our old ways for tonight.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 27, 2020)

Cooking seafood chowder tomorrow night.


----------



## controller1 (Apr 27, 2020)

My neighbor gave me a redfish on the half shell that he caught yesterday. This is right out of the broiler prior to plating. It was delicious tonight even if I do say so myself.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 28, 2020)

Trucker's breakfast, California style:


----------



## DrQ (May 2, 2020)

Made German Red Cabbage in the Instant Pot. Could not have been simpler:

2 tablespoons butter​½ cup sliced onion​5 cups shredded red cabbage​1 cup sliced green apples (Granny Smith)​⅓ cup apple cider vinegar​3 tablespoons water​¼ cup white sugar​2¼ teaspoons kosher salt​¼ teaspoon black pepper​¼ teaspoon ground cloves​
Place butter in Instant Pot and sauté onion and apple.  
Add cabbage, sugar, vinegar and water.
Season with salt, pepper, and clove.
Bring to a boil and then set to simmer until the cabbage is tender, about 1¼ hours.


----------



## VacationForever (May 2, 2020)

I made Joe's scramble for the first time yesterday for lunch.  We both enjoyed it so much that we will do it again for lunch today.  This afternoon I will be putting New York strip steaks, ribeye steaks and boneless pork chops on the wood pellet grill.  The steaks are for tonight and pork chops for tomorrow night.  They will be served with roasted garlicky cauliflower tonight and stir-fry spinach with a little bit of garlic tomorrow.


----------



## clifffaith (May 2, 2020)

I made a tuna casserole for the first time in 20 years! It was great, but won't make it again until the next pandemic or food shortage. BTW, seemed to be plenty of meat yesterday when we shopped.


----------



## amycurl (May 3, 2020)

We just made homemade ice cream for the first time in awhile. Yesterday, we took a twenty minute ride out in the country to support a local, family-owned sustainable dairy (that made the news about having to dump milk a few weeks ago, when they lost most of their wholesale restaurant business.) We got fresh heavy cream, a half-gallon of their own homemade ice cream, some cheese, and three individual scoops. (This was all done without having to get out of the car, and everyone was masked and gloved; very low-risk and low-contact.)

Today, we used some of that heavy cream with fresh, ripe local strawberries (that already taste like spring exploding in your mouth,) and dark chocolate chips to make our own strawberry chocolate chip ice cream and OMG IT IS SO GOOD.

So, that's the thing I cooked this weekend. 

I've been bartering food the past few weeks: made two batches of homemade strawberry jam that I've bartered for freshly made challah, the jalepeno chicken bean soup mentioned earlier in the thread, and thought I had a line on some rhubarb (because I need rhubarb to make strawberry rhubarb pie, LOL!) I've also been gifting my sourdough starter to friends and neighbors; the starter dates back to the Alaskan gold rush. 

Next week: my daughter will try to make bread with *only* the sourdough starter (we've made award-winning bread with it, but always added some yeast,) and we will probably attempt homemade Chinese dumplings. A private-chef friend made them last week, and she said the recipe would be easier with a pasta maker, and we have that, and dumplings are probably A's most favorite food. 

I also made Mississippi pot roast last week with mashed potatoes, and gave some to my mother for a later meal. She just called to tell me she had it for dinner and how much she enjoyed it. Food has always been my family's love language, so that praise is especially gratifying, LOL. *sigh* (I haven't hugged my mother in, like, six weeks now and it's starting to show...)


----------



## clifffaith (May 3, 2020)

amycurl said:


> We just made homemade ice cream for the first time in awhile. Yesterday, we took a twenty minute ride out in the country to support a local, family-owned sustainable dairy (that made the news about having to dump milk a few weeks ago, when they lost most of their wholesale restaurant business.) We got fresh heavy cream, a half-gallon of their own homemade ice cream, some cheese, and three individual scoops. (This was all done without having to get out of the car, and everyone was masked and gloved; very low-risk and low-contact.)
> 
> Today, we used some of that heavy cream with fresh, ripe local strawberries (that already taste like spring exploding in your mouth,) and dark chocolate chips to make our own strawberry chocolate chip ice cream and OMG IT IS SO GOOD.
> 
> ...



What makes the pot roast "Mississippi"?


----------



## amycurl (May 3, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> What makes the pot roast "Mississippi"?


I have no idea. I think I first learned about it here on TUG a few years ago. A little internet digging turns up a few stories...maybe one of the first women who posted the recipe on the web was from Mississippi? It's five ingredients and can take a terrible cut of meat (I used a very cheap eye of round roast from Aldi's, I think) and turn it into a very tasty dish. Five ingredients:
--a 2-4 lb of beef
--one packet of au jus seasoning, or beef/brown gravy packet
--one pack of dry ranch dressing (or homemade version thereof)
--a half-dozen pepperoncini peppers
--about a half-jar (4-6 oz.) of the pepper juice
--about a half stick of butter, cut into chunks
Dump it all in the crock pot. Cook on slow for 6-8 hours. Take out meat. Thicken juices with flour to make a more traditional gravy, if desired, and add back to pot with pulled beef. Serve over rice or potatoes. I tend to add a few carrots and a roughly quartered onion to my recipe.

I'm not usually one to use a lot of pre-packaged ingredients, but this recipe is so simple and so good, it's hard to pass up. I make it about once a year.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 4, 2020)

amycurl said:


> We just made homemade ice cream for the first time in awhile. Yesterday, we took a twenty minute ride out in the country to support a local, family-owned sustainable dairy (that made the news about having to dump milk a few weeks ago, when they lost most of their wholesale restaurant business.) We got fresh heavy cream, a half-gallon of their own homemade ice cream, some cheese, and three individual scoops. (This was all done without having to get out of the car, and everyone was masked and gloved; very low-risk and low-contact.)
> 
> Today, we used some of that heavy cream with fresh, ripe local strawberries (that already taste like spring exploding in your mouth,) and dark chocolate chips to make our own strawberry chocolate chip ice cream and OMG IT IS SO GOOD.
> 
> ...


Hi Amy.
Would you share your recipe for strawberry-rhubarb pie?

Thanks.

Richard


----------



## klpca (May 4, 2020)

A version of margarita pizza for us tonight. It's made in a cast iron skillet, baked at 500 degrees. I made it easy and used grape tomatoes and marinated mozzarella balls. I have to say it was pretty tasty.


----------



## Talent312 (May 4, 2020)

Fettuccine Alfredo with Grilled Chicken. 
Heat up a jar of alfredo sauce.
Add bacon pieces, peas and chunks of chicken grilled with lemon-pepper seasoning.
Serve over fettuccine. ... _Almost too easy._


----------



## Glynda (May 4, 2020)

amycurl said:


> I have no idea. I think I first learned about it here on TUG a few years ago. A little internet digging turns up a few stories...maybe one of the first women who posted the recipe on the web was from Mississippi? It's five ingredients and can take a terrible cut of meat (I used a very cheap eye of round roast from Aldi's, I think) and turn it into a very tasty dish. Five ingredients:
> --a 2-4 lb of beef
> --one packet of au jus seasoning, or beef/brown gravy packet
> --one pack of dry ranch dressing (or homemade version thereof)
> ...



We love it!  I didn't have the au jus seasoning mix for the last two I've made so just sprinkled some granular beef bouillon on top of the roast. Actually liked it better that way.


----------



## DrQ (May 4, 2020)

I took the German Red Cabbage I made the other day (It's red cabbage, you like red cabbage Ralphie), made some Austrian Potato Salad and did a couple of boneless pork chops in the air fryer. 

For tonight: Copycat Cincinnati (Skyline) Chili


----------



## SmithOp (May 4, 2020)

DrQ said:


> I took the German Red Cabbage I made the other day (It's red cabbage, you like red cabbage Ralphie), made some Austrian Potato Salad and did a couple of boneless pork chops in the air fryer.
> 
> For tonight: Copycat Cincinnati (Skyline) Chili



Have you ever been to Schmidts at Germantown in Columbus? Mmmmmmm, our nephew lived near there and we went several times, I can taste their sausages with some of that red cabbage and potato salad, yum.




			Ultimate Sausage Lovers Box
		



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DrQ (May 4, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> Have you ever been to Schmidts at Germantown in Columbus? Mmmmmmm, our nephew lived near there and we went several times, I can taste their sausages with some of that red cabbage and potato salad, yum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, we are familiar with Skyline Chili from seeing it on TV. We get our German food fix in New Braunfels TX


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (May 4, 2020)

lazy bachelor omelettes. 

Chop up some ham, throw in some eggs, scramble together, throw in some shredded cheese halfway through, slap on a plate when done, and a little chives on top.

Chow down. It may not look like much but it tastes great.


----------



## queenofthehive (May 4, 2020)

klpca said:


> A version of margarita pizza for us tonight. It's made in a cast iron skillet, baked at 500 degrees. I made it easy and used grape tomatoes and marinated mozzarella balls. I have to say it was pretty tasty.


I made pizza last night using a cast iron skillet for the first time and the crust came out perfect! No soggy crust. It was crispy on the outside and chewy in the middle. It worked so much better than a regular baking pan. Your pizza looks so tasty - all that basil- yum!


----------



## amycurl (May 4, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Amy.
> Would you share your recipe for strawberry-rhubarb pie?
> 
> Thanks.
> ...



I use the one in my Better Homes and Gardens New Cook Book, which is basically this one. I don't bother with the butter on a lattice top (who's got time for that, LOL?!?) Freshly grated ginger can also work instead of the nutmeg. I will also often add a drop or two of vanilla or almond extract into the filling. The key thing is the tapioca is pretty much a must in this pie.









						Classic Strawberry Rhubarb Pie
					

Old cookbooks are pretty much the best. I could read them for fun! My Mama has 1973 Better Homes and Gardens New Cookbook, and whenever I’m looking for a classic, tried-and-true recipe with r…




					hopefarmblog.wordpress.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 4, 2020)

amycurl said:


> I use the one in my Better Homes and Gardens New Cook Book, which is basically this one. I don't bother with the butter on a lattice top (who's got time for that, LOL?!?) Freshly grated ginger can also work instead of the nutmeg. I will also often add a drop or two of vanilla or almond extract into the filling. The key thing is the tapioca is pretty much a must in this pie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Amy,

Thank you so much.  The recipe looks wonderful. Sorry, I can't skip the butter.


Richard


----------



## amycurl (May 4, 2020)

Here's what we grilled tonight. Everything on this plate (except for the pita) was made from scratch. (The pita was doctored by us, LOL!) As always when we grill, it's based on teamwork between me and my spouse. I prep and do sides; he starts and mans the charcoal grill.
--Grilled chicken in a yogurt-based marinade. Some sauce reserved to use for dipping afterwards
--Homemade tahini dipping sauce
--Homemade garlic hummus
--Homemade fatoush-ish salad: lettuce, cucumber, vidalia onion, fresh mint in a light vinaigrette
--Whole wheat pita, brushed with olive oil and z'aatar from the spice markets in Dubai--grilled
--Asparagus, with olive oil and balsamic glaze--grilled
--Grilled onions to top chicken
--Falafel (actually cooked on the grilled--quite tasty)

NOMNOMNOMS!


----------



## VacationForever (May 4, 2020)

Smoked pork chop with scallops and garlic roasted cauliflower.  I had half a sweet potato on the side.


----------



## Krteczech (May 4, 2020)

I just made authentic French onion soup from scratch including beef broth, motivated by watching YouTube Alex. French guy cooking. Not having individual oven proof dishes I had to improvise. Turned out delicious.


----------



## geist1223 (May 7, 2020)

Tonight we had an All North American Dinner. I grilled the steaks. Patti made Poutine and Mexican Salad.


----------



## Talent312 (May 8, 2020)

Shrimp Scampi with corn on the cob and fresh pineapple chunks.


----------



## critterchick (May 8, 2020)

A neighbor gave me an Anova sous vide cooker a couple of years ago and I have slowly fallen in love with it.   i mostly make chicken in it, but have branched out into seafood and beef. I mostly do simlle things - season the meat cook it at the recommended temperature until it’s done and than finish it of in my late MIL’s  vintage cast iron skillet. I love roasted veggies, so it doesn’t work for that.

And for those who  see interesting recipes online but don’t remember to print them out, I highly recommend the Paprika app for downloading on the spot - I just did that with the Mongolian beef recipe on the prior page.  The downside is that you have to buy a subscription for each device, but it’s convenient enough that I happily do it.

And tonight was salmon with a spicy maple ginger sauce (epicurious.com) with Cole slaw (homemade sugar free dressing) and tortillas.


----------



## amycurl (May 9, 2020)

My daughter made homemade french onion soup--a favorite of mine since I was very young--with some homemade broth early on in the #quarantimes. It was so tasty, and I was so impressed with her skills. (We used two cup size, *original*, Pyrex bowls for the oven.)

My CSA has started up--we're the drop off/pick-up site, so we at least to get to chat with folks from the other end of our porch every week, which is nice for this introvert --and we had a *lot* of chives. That, plus the heavy cream left after making the homemade strawberry chocolate chip ice cream after our dairy run last weekend, means I've got cheddar chive scones in the oven now. You know, for brunch. Since the Zoomer that lives upstairs doesn't wake up until the crack of noon.


----------



## DrQ (May 9, 2020)

Going to try to make Hot 'n Sour Soup tonight


----------



## bluehende (May 9, 2020)

Here is tonight's dinner almost ready


----------



## bluehende (May 9, 2020)

And a dessert for my wife for Mother's Day.  Tomorrow will be busy with the zoom celebrations.


----------



## geist1223 (May 10, 2020)

bluehende said:


> Here is tonight's dinner almost ready
> 
> View attachment 20382



We also barbecue pineapple. Add a little fresh ground nutmeg.


----------



## VacationForever (May 10, 2020)

I made beanless turkey chili and it worked out very well.  Salad served on the side.


----------



## clifffaith (May 10, 2020)

Anyone have a good peanut butter chocolate chip cookie recipe? I'm so glad I was too lazy to get up and go to the printer and just hand copied the recipe from the Nestle's website. I would have missed the dozens of negative reviews. Hard to believe Nestle's had a bad recipe using their chips, so bad people were pissed they wasted their time and ingredients.


----------



## Krteczech (May 10, 2020)

Pancit noodles I learned to love at Festival of Nations, St Paul, MN   Nowadays I use internet instructional videos to make it.


----------



## Passepartout (May 10, 2020)

Last night, in honor of Mother's Day, #1 Son ordered take out from one of the best restaurants in town. Giant Rib-Eyes and lobstah bisque and chocolate cake. The most extravagant meal we've had in months!

Today, I baked a huge boule of sourdough bread. It was delicious, and a focaccia topped with kalamata olives, garlic, some rosemary from the garden, Parmigiano and olive oil for a snack. It was the only way I got a break from gardening!

Dinner was a stir-fry of cabbage, sliced Brussels sprouts, carrot, asparagus, chicken and a garlic, ginger sauce.- and homemade bread & butter. Watermelon shortly.

Buon Appitito!

Jim


----------



## Beachclubmum (May 11, 2020)

I’m so frggin’ sick of cooking.


----------



## Beachclubmum (May 11, 2020)

Frustrated with cooking, I just made out a one month menu plan with theme nights for each day of the week and meals using what I have on hand mostly. Will need to buy some cheese, corn tortillas, and hamburger buns at some point but not much else. I feel a lot better not having to think so much.


----------



## Glynda (May 11, 2020)

Beachclubmum said:


> I’m so frggin’ sick of cooking.



ME TOO!  Not only do I have to come up with something every day, I have to puree my mother's food.  I'm just burned out.


----------



## Passepartout (May 11, 2020)

Beachclubmum said:


> I’m so frggin’ sick of cooking.


Do take-out when this happens. It helps both you and locally owned restaurants.


----------



## Beachclubmum (May 11, 2020)

Glynda said:


> ME TOO!  Not only do I have to come up with something every day, I have to puree my mother's food.  I'm just burned out.



I look at those faces every evening and think “really, you want to eat AGAIN????”


----------



## Beachclubmum (May 11, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Do take-out when this happens. It helps both you and locally owned restaurants.




Eating out skeeves me out. I don’t trust people. There was a next-door post 2 days ago about the Wendy’s  down the street, that the employees were not wearing gloves and masks. When questioned about it they said they did not have to.


----------



## Passepartout (May 11, 2020)

Beachclubmum said:


> Eating out skeeves me out. I don’t trust people. There was a next-door post 2 days ago about the Wendy’s  down the street


Fast food isn't the only choice. I'd bet there are locally owned eateries where the staff really cares about the health and well being of themselves and their customers. They want you back after this is over. And speaking of masks and gloves, do YOU wear them when you cook for your family? It goes both ways.

Jim


----------



## Beachclubmum (May 11, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Fast food isn't the only choice. I'd bet there are locally owned eateries where the staff really cares about the health and well being of themselves and their customers. They want you back after this is over. And speaking of masks and gloves, do YOU wear them when you cook for your family? It goes both ways.
> 
> Jim



Honestly, I used to manage a USDA inspected food manufacturing plant and my standards and methods on food safety are very high, including in my own kitchen.


----------



## geist1223 (May 11, 2020)

We choose one restaurant a week and Order Take Out. It has to be a restaurant we like and in the Olden Days would Dine In.


----------



## VacationForever (May 11, 2020)

Fortunately for us, I enjoy cooking and I am excited each night that I get to cook again.   We did give ourselves a treat last week by ordering curbside pickup of 2 gluten-free thin crust pizzas from our golf course restaurant.  It was delicious and I gained 2 lbs the following morning.


----------



## Talent312 (May 11, 2020)

Last night we had... Leftover fish from "Blue Water Bay."
I made beans+rice and a salad w-walnuts+blueberries.


----------



## DrQ (May 11, 2020)

Foodsby has started neighborhood delivery for lunches for $1.99 flat fee per meal or a $9.99 monthly fee for unlimited delivery (and you get a month for free!). No tipping.

I used them at work all the time.  I don't know how the neighborhood delivery model will work.


----------



## bluehende (May 15, 2020)

Tonight's nachos


----------



## MrockStar (May 15, 2020)

bluehende said:


> Here is tonight's dinner almost ready
> 
> View attachment 20382


I love grilled asperigus. Yum


----------



## clifffaith (May 15, 2020)

I am DONE cooking. Made lasagna this week, batch and a half so I could take a tray to my parents. We'll finish it up tomorrow. I have some smoked pork chops that need to be used before the end of the month, but that's just heating them up and choosing a side dish or two from freezer and pantry. I froze chili, stew and soup, so that's as close to homemade as we'll get for awhile. Then it's back to Lean Cuisine or sandwiches for dinner unless we (meaning he) throw burgers on the grill.  Two months of comfort food, and the scale shows it. I don't even have a taste for take out at this point. I need to break out of my perpetual food coma.


----------



## DaveNV (May 15, 2020)

I'm busy cleaning my garage, so the slow cooker is doing the heavy lifting today.  Making a Chili Cheese Hot Dog casserole thing, from a recipe I found online. https://cooktopcove.com/2017/05/03/how-to-make-chili-cheese-hot-dog-casserole-in-a-slow-cooker/ 

Not fancy, but sounds good.  We'll see.  Hot dog buns, sliced hot dogs, canned chili, diced onions, cheddar cheese, and a bit of Dijon mustard.  I added a can of diced green chillies just to give it a little punch.  Layered together, it looks messy as all get out.  We'll see how it tastes.  Will serve it with sour cream on top, and some fresh salsa chips on the side.  

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (May 15, 2020)

¿How can anything with Hot Dogs added not be great?


----------



## DaveNV (May 15, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> ¿How can anything with Hot Dogs added not be great?



Actually, I'm having it now.  Still messy, but really tasty! 

Dave


----------



## Theiggy (May 17, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> I'm busy cleaning my garage, so the slow cooker is doing the heavy lifting today. Making a Chili Cheese Hot Dog casserole thing, from a recipe I found online. https://cooktopcove.com/2017/05/03/how-to-make-chili-cheese-hot-dog-casserole-in-a-slow-cooker/
> 
> Not fancy, but sounds good. We'll see. Hot dog buns, sliced hot dogs, canned chili, diced onions, cheddar cheese, and a bit of Dijon mustard. I added a can of diced green chillies just to give it a little punch. Layered together, it looks messy as all get out. We'll see how it tastes. Will serve it with sour cream on top, and some fresh salsa chips on the side.
> 
> Dave



That does not sound appealing to me at all! I’d have to double up on my Pepcid before bed! 

Lately I feel like @beachclubmom - I look at my family and think- why do you always have to eat? 

We have started ordering out more. It’s getting expensive though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (May 17, 2020)

Theiggy said:


> That does not sound appealing to me at all! I’d have to double up on my Pepcid before bed!
> 
> Lately I feel like @beachclubmom - I look at my family and think- why do you always have to eat?
> 
> ...




Actually, it wasn’t bad, if you ever eat chili dogs. This had that flavor, but in a bowl. 

Dave


----------



## amycurl (May 17, 2020)

Tonight, I made homemade channa masala from dried chick peas in my new InstantPot (a birthday gift from my DH and DD.) I also made homemade chicken vindaloo with bok choi, and homemade raita. Had pre-made mini-samosas from Aldi that were pretty good, and fresh roti (from Costco, of all places.) So, so good. Both of the main dishes were new to me (in terms of cooking,) and I was pleased with how they turned out. I have a sister/friend who is of Kashmiri descent, so my standards for "good Indian food" are pretty high, LOL! 

I had meant to take a picture, but we were too hungry.  Leftovers aren't as photogenic, LOL!


----------



## amycurl (May 17, 2020)

And, to go back to the discussion from Monday....I enjoy the cooking. And, on the weekends, I even enjoy the planning. But it's the weekday decision-making that makes me tired. I make decisions all-day; I am the only one in the family that has a "regular", executive-level job. All I ask is that someone--other than me--think about dinner and consider what they might be in the mood for, and maybe check and see if we have the ingredients. Again, don't mind making it, but do I have to be the only to think about it before everyone else gets hangry because they are surprised that dinner happens EVERY. SINGLE. NIGHT. ?!?


----------



## VacationForever (May 17, 2020)

I was supposed to stir fry scallops and prawns with vegetables tonight but the scallops and prawns were still frozen.  They will be for tomorrow's dinner.  Tonight's dinner was pizza - I made using 365 Cauliflower crust and it was very good and my husband used Cali'flour flatbread as his crust and he had 3 of them.  I finished the whole pizza all by myself!  We added Italian Cheese blend, Italian sausage, pepperoni and sliced onion.  I added lots of dried red chili flakes to mine.


----------



## SmithOp (May 19, 2020)

Sunday I did a deep dive in the freezer and found a 3lb corned beef left over from after Paddys Day sale, I paid $5 for it. Cooked it up in the Instapot with potatoes, carrots and cabbage.

Monday I made bubble and squeek with eggs from leftovers.

Today I finished off the leftovers with a corned beef hash, now its off to the newly re-opened beach for a 20 mile bike to work off this:






Saute onions and peppers in butter.
Throw in chopped potatoes when onions are translucent, I like yukon golds.
Throw in chopped corned beef.
Salt and pepper to taste.
Mix and turn over when browned on the bottom.
Make shallow wells and crack in a few eggs.
Finish in 250 oven for 12-15 min depending how you like the eggs, soft to hard.
Best to use iron skillet for easy transfer to oven.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DeniseM (May 19, 2020)

Last night I made Instant Pot, Split Pea, Lentil, and Ham Soup.  It looks like mud, but it was delicious!  We had a rare rainy day, so it was perfect.  (It's rare to get rain in California in May.)

This was an exciting event, because this was the first time I dipped into my emergency supply of 30 lbs. of assorted dried beans.


----------



## dayooper (May 19, 2020)

Venturing into the vegetarian world tonight. Making Thai Curry Hot Pot with crispy tofu. We shall see how it goes.


----------



## klpca (May 19, 2020)

Theiggy said:


> Lately I feel like @beachclubmom - I look at my family and think- why do you always have to eat?


I used to tell my kids, didn't you just eat yesterday? 

You get to a point where you just can't make another dinner. Then you get over it, but there are days where the meal prep seems endless!


----------



## DeniseM (May 19, 2020)

I'm lucky, because my husband loves it when I make a big pot of something his likes, and he will eat it for days.  I  just have to add a salad and bread and I'm done.


----------



## klpca (May 19, 2020)

amycurl said:


> And, to go back to the discussion from Monday....I enjoy the cooking. And, on the weekends, I even enjoy the planning. But it's the weekday decision-making that makes me tired. I make decisions all-day; I am the only one in the family that has a "regular", executive-level job. All I ask is that someone--other than me--think about dinner and consider what they might be in the mood for, and maybe check and see if we have the ingredients. Again, don't mind making it, but do I have to be the only to think about it before everyone else gets hangry because they are surprised that dinner happens EVERY. SINGLE. NIGHT. ?!?


When someone asks me, "What do you want for dinner?" I think "what I want is for someone else to make it"! That said, my husband was laid off from his job a few years ago when <<big corporation>> closed our local site. He started cooking since he was home and it was amazing at first. He was really good at it and I enjoyed coming home to an already made dinner. Then he started thinking that he was a chef and began putting together odd food combinations and straying significantly from the recipes and I had to say uncle. 

Btw, this is my latest favorite because it is surprisingly tasty, easy to prep, and I can use up all of my leftover chicken. https://www.skinnytaste.com/cheesy-rotisserie-chicken-enchilada-skillet/


----------



## DrQ (May 19, 2020)

I made pulled pork in my Instant Pot. Take a 3-4 pound bone-in pork shoulder roast, put it in the Instant Pot with 1/4 cup of vinegar with 1/4 cup of water, 1 C catsup based BBQ sauce (KC Masterpiece type), 1 tsp liquid smoke and cook it on high pressure for 3 hours.

While its cooking, make a Carolina BBQ sauce:

2 C cider vinegar
2 T dark brown sugar
1 T catsup
1/2 t cayenne pepper
1 t crushed red pepper flakes
1 t fresh ground pepper
1 t salt

Place the ingredients in a small sauce pan and bring to a boil. Take it off heat and let it cool.

After the meat finish cooking, remove it from the pot and place on a sheet pan. Defat the captured juice and reserve 1/2 cup and combine with 1/2 cup of the BBQ sauce from above.

Shred the pork with two forks into bite size pieces and place into a pot or bowl. Mix in the juice/BBQ sauce mixture until it has a desired moistness.

Serve on buns with cole slaw, onion, pickle slices cheese (we like Swiss) ... whatever you want.


----------



## Panina (May 31, 2020)

I have to share this.  Never expected it to taste so good.  

Who knew I would love cauliflower.  I had a cauliflower sitting in my house for two weeks that was in my organic vegetable farm order.  Normally not a fan of cauliflower.   I love eggplant stacks. This is my take on it using Cauliflower. It is even better. I would make this for company and they would never know it is cauliflower.

This is one portion, multiply for how many servings you want.  I use 3 1/2  oz of raw cauliflower riced, added one ounce of shredded mozzarella and one egg white. I placed them in egg rings to keep them the same size. Cooked on the stovetop like pancakes, browned on both side.

I used a total of a 1/4 cup of jar marinara sauce. I placed a tablespoon on the bottom of an individual dish. I then stacked layers of a cauliflower pancake with a mix of shredded bagged mozzarella and fresh mozzarella, using 3 oz. This is where you can choose your favorites, using less cheese and adding meat. Topped the closing layer with the rest of the cheese and then covered with the rest of the sauce, baked at 400, 20 minutes.

Sliced it looks great. It was yummy.


----------



## Icc5 (Jun 1, 2020)

Love going through what everyone is having.  My wife cooks or my son bbq's and I eat way too much.  We had 2-3 crockpots and when my in laws passed we inherited several more.  I think we have about seven in a few different sizes.  We are the ones that do all the family gatherings so the crockpots all get used.
Probably our absolute favorite thing from the crock pot are my wife's chocolate or lemon crockpot cakes.  They come out best when using the cheapest cake mix.  After doing big full cakes my wife decided to split the mix into 2 batches and uses her smaller crockpots.  We eat one cake and the other gets frozen (freeze great) for another time.
She got so good at making the cakes that my sons best friends asked 3 years ago if she would make some for their wedding reception.  For us at home she doesn't ice the cakes because they already come out thick and rich tasting.  For the reception she made about 7 cakes (might have been 9 cakes) and included white and strawberry.
She also went on the Internet and learned how to make chocolate ribbons.  She iced most of these.
Well, she turned out to be the hit of the wedding overshadowing the caterer and I think even the couple.
People were asking for pieces of the other cakes after eating their first piece.  The wedding had approx fifty guests which were mostly family and good friends.  So if you haven't tried making a crockpot cake don't hesitate and do it.


----------



## Icc5 (Jun 1, 2020)

Often I ask my wife to make me a portabelo sandwich.  I'm a big meat eater and love a good hamburger but will take a good portabelo sandwich with all the fixings any day.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 1, 2020)

I made Shepherd's Pie and put into 10 individual casserole dishes yesterday.  We had 2 last night.  The 2 on the left in this picture will go into the oven for dinner tonight, served with hydroponically home grown salad greens.  I am showing off the casserole dishes as they are so pretty!





Out of the oven...


----------



## amycurl (Jun 1, 2020)

My daughter, once she graced us with her presence downstairs at 2 pm in the afternoon (this is the first official day of summer vacay,) made homemade churros for the first time. I was impressed both by how they tasted *and* the fact that she didn't burn down the house with hot oil. 

And then I made pork chops with gravy in the Instant Pot (third time using it.) I threw some potatoes and carrots in, then took the potatoes out and mashed them separately while I slightly thickened the gravy. Very tasty, esp. with some fresh thyme from our CSA.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 1, 2020)

I have been baking a lot! Recently I made scones, cheesecake, lemon loaf, chocolate souffle, croissants (almond is everyone's favorite)...Today I did matcha macaron as my first attempt at making macaron. It was quite tasty despite not being the prettiest


----------



## LisaH (Jun 1, 2020)

Icc5 said:


> Often I ask my wife to make me a portabelo sandwich.  I'm a big meat eater and love a good hamburger but will take a good portabelo sandwich with all the fixings any day.


Hi neighbor! I have been grilling portobello mushroom quite a bit. The little Mexican grocery store in the same plaza as Trader Joe's has the best price!


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jun 1, 2020)

Bachelor fruit salad.

Frozen raspberry/blueberry/blackberry mix
Frozen sweet cherries
canned pineapple
raisins
one banana
one apple.

Both the banana and apple can be washed before peeling (In these days I'm leery of fresh foods.)

Throw the frozen stuff in a bowl and add the raisins. 
Let thaw.
Wash and add the banana and apple (peeled and chopped).


----------



## Icc5 (Jun 1, 2020)

LisaH said:


> Hi neighbor! I have been grilling portobello mushroom quite a bit. The little Mexican grocery store in the same plaza as Trader Joe's has the best price!


Not sure of the location where you go but ours in Cupertino is also next to Trader Joe's in a Mexican Produce Market on Homestead and Foothill, is it the same place?


----------



## LisaH (Jun 1, 2020)

Icc5 said:


> Not sure of the location where you go but ours in Cupertino is also next to Trader Joe's in a Mexican Produce Market on Homestead and Foothill, is it the same place?


Yep!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 1, 2020)

Tonight:  Chicken and dressing casserole, fresh asparagus, fresh french bread and big salads.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jun 2, 2020)

Icc5, would your wife share her recipe for these fabulous crockpot cakes?


----------



## Icc5 (Jun 2, 2020)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Icc5, would your wife share her recipe for these fabulous crockpot cakes?



My wife is sending it to my email.  Is there a way to post that on here or do I have to write it all out?  If I can post the email how do I do it (very tech challenged)
Bart


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 2, 2020)

Icc5 said:


> My wife is sending it to my email.  Is there a way to post that on here or do I have to write it all out?  If I can post the email how do I do it (very tech challenged)
> Bart


If you are using Microsoft OS on a desktop PC or laptop PC,
1) Highlight the text, right mouse click and click Copy.  Come back to TUG, open box for reply, right mouse click and click Paste. 
  OR
2) Highlight the text, use 2 fingers, one finger each on "Ctrl" and "C".  "Ctrl" needs to be pressed down with one finger first and not let it go, and use the second finger to press "C".  Then come back to TUG, open box for reply, "Ctrl" and "P" with 2 fingers, same thing, "Ctrl" needs to be depressed first and hold it while you press "P".


----------



## Icc5 (Jun 2, 2020)

Decadent Chocolate Delight:
1 package chocolate cake mix
8 ounces sour cream
1 cup water
4eggs
3/4 cup vegetable oil
1 package (4serving size) chocolate flavor instant pudding and pie filling mix
1 cup chocolate chips
Ice cream, any flavor softened (optional and she doesn't do this)
Lightly grease inside of crock or slow cooker
Combine cake mix,sour cream,water,eggs,and oil in large bowl until well blended.  Stir in pudding mix until well blended.  Stir in chocolate chips.   Pour mixture into slow cooker/crock.  Cover and cook on low 6-8 hours or on high 3-4 hours.  Using a 5 at crock pot it makes 12 servings.
I gave up on trying to post picture.
Bart


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jun 3, 2020)

Thank you for the recipe, it looks wonderful. I will save and make when we can have guests again.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 3, 2020)

Tonight, we picked up 2 pizzas from a restaurant.
They were BOGO's... now we have dinner for 3N.


----------



## amycurl (Jun 7, 2020)

I went to the newly-reopened for in-person shopping farmer's market yesterday (albeit it's now moved entirely outside in the parking lot, with other traffic flow changes, masks, mandatory hand washing or sanitizing before entrance, etc.) Thought I would pick up a few peaches to make a cobbler for dessert. As she started to pack a few up, I realized the ones she'd chosen were not particularly ripe, so I spoke up. Upon which she offered me a whole, huge basket of *very* ripe ones, for just a few dollars more than what I would have paid for just the handful. In an immediate, "what would my mother do?" moment, I paid for the peaches, called her, and, yesterday afternoon, we together made four batches of homemade peach jam, plus prepped and froze an additional five pints of plain peaches. My mother did indeed confirm, by both words and actions, that I had made the same decision she would have. 

Then, this morning, I made a batch of sourdough English muffins for the first time. My "other mother" growing up made homemade English muffins (albeit not with sourdough) and I had never attempted them. She passed about 14 years ago, at a too-young of an age.

End result: nomnomnoms! And, I feel very close to all my mother figures this weekend.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 7, 2020)

I just took advantage of a promotional offer from Every PLate.   I am getting three meals for two each week  for just under $30.  I think i can send unlimited $20 offers if I have an email.


----------



## amycurl (Jun 15, 2020)

A and I collaborated on dinner tonight. Paneer masala (homemade sauce, store bought paneer from Costco,) brown basmati rice (made in InstantPot,) homemade raita, homemade onion chutney, homemade mint and cilantro chutney, tamarind sauce (the last one on the shelf at our local, large international supermarket--what is up with that?), and freshly-cooked roti (also from Costco.) So, so good! I am so happy that our Costco has started to carry these otherwise-random items that make Indian food so much easier to make.


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 15, 2020)

Today I found a new home for 3 crook neck squash, a "flower squash" and some green squash and radishes. And I have four people on the "wait list" for more. I've sautéed squash half a dozen times, meaning I planned a meal around them, so I'm DONE  with squash cooking until I chop some up in Sunday breakfast potatoes again. Radishes are something that go in a salad, and no way I'm doing a salad just to use up radishes! Every time I look out the window to the garden Cliff is out there communing with the corn stalks -- they are about 8' tall by now and I'll be damned if it doesn't look like it will actually produce an edible crop. Now that I'll cook, even if we just have hot dogs with it!


----------



## Glynda (Jun 15, 2020)

We had pancakes and bacon for dinner tonight.  We do breakfast for dinner once in awhile.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 15, 2020)

I stirred up some bread dough last night and let it ferment overnight and baked 2 big boules of 90% white bread this morning. Then about noon I rubbed a rack of baby back ribs and got them into the pellet smoker on some hickory. DW sliced a cucumber with some red onion and made fresh cucumber pickles. We accompanied this feast with a nice pear & gorgonzola & avocado salad. Homegrown rhubarb crumble and ice cream a little later for dessert.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 15, 2020)

Cracker Barrel did our cooking tonight.
My DW ordered off-the-menu - Chicken Livers... (yuck).
I ordered Roast Beef w-Slaw, Mashed 'Taters & Fried Apples.
.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 16, 2020)

A couple of nights ago I made Wonton and we had Wor Wonton soup.  I had forgotten how good it was.


----------



## amycurl (Jun 18, 2020)

Tonight, our collaboration was shrimp and cheesy grits, and tri-color green beans. The green beans, chives, green onions, garlic and fresh sage were all from our CSA. So good! 

@clifffaith, have you tried pickling your summer squash? You can do them just like cucumbers. (I tend to make refrigerator pickles.) I use them the same way as pickles. Radishes also pickle well--we then use them to top tacos or Asian dishes. I also have a very good and easy recipe for zucchini soup, and you can sub any summer squash.

I've been a CSA member for almost (or maybe a full?) decade now, so I've gotten pretty creative with veggies, LOL!


----------



## normab (Jun 18, 2020)

So during this pandemic, I started making my own pesto.  We grown our own basil and parsley, and I use 50/50 each, and I also use walnuts because I like the way they taste in the pesto. I’ve been using it about twice a week on fish or Pasta or veggies.  Still trying some new things.

Tonight we enjoyed a simple meal of Baked Pesto Cod, broccoli and rice, and a glass of wine.  We ate al fresco at “chez Norma“.  (We have a courtyard, that thanks to Costco online, got updated with new furniture and umbrella at the start of stay at home.)  It was a nice relaxing meal on a lovely Florida evening.


----------



## Glynda (Jun 18, 2020)

We ordered pizza delivery tonight.  First pizza we’ve had in 4 months! Yum!


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 18, 2020)

amycurl said:


> @clifffaith, have you tried pickling your summer squash? You can do them just like cucumbers. (I tend to make refrigerator pickles.) I use them the same way as pickles. Radishes also pickle well--we then use them to top tacos or Asian dishes. I also have a very good and easy recipe for zucchini soup, and you can sub any summer squash.



LOL! Before I'd expend any energy pickling squash, I'd get the pitchfork out of the shed and turn the damn things under! I gave another half dozen away yesterday and today I chopped a small crook neck into my burger and bean combo for nachos. Used our first bell pepper and a handful of yellow cherry tomatoes too. Cliff definitely over planted squash this year.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks to a friend who gave me fresh basil, I googled recipes using that herb and chicken breasts too. Found Basil-Chicken Dump- easy peasy.
Make up a sauce of olive oil, dijon mustard, white wine, honey & the basil and pour it over chicken breasts in a  greased shallow pan. Bake at 400 for @30 minutes basting periodically. I served it with linguine.


----------



## Quilter (Jun 20, 2020)

This was linner.   Instead of the erythritol I used 1/8 tsp pure monk fruit.  Placed lettuce in bowl first, then cauliflower rice then meat.  I also steamed broccoli and added to finished meat mixture.  Oh yum!

S - Easy Sugar-Free Korean Beef Bulgogi
★★★★
Main Dish, S
Prep Time: 10 mins | Cook Time: 20 mins | Servings: Servings: 4

Ingredients:

MEAT
1 lb lean ground beef
3 cloves garlic minced
dash sesame oil
SAUCE
1/2 tsp ground ginger
1/8 tsp black pepper
1/8 tsp cayenne optional
1/3 cup Bragg's liquid amino
1/4 cup erythritol
1 doonk 1/32 tsp stevia extract
2 tsp black strap molasses
1 1/2 TB apple cider vinegar
2 tsp sesame oil
1/4 cup water
1/2 tsp glucomannan
TOPPINGS
bunch of green onions diced
2 teaspoons sesame seeds toasted
optional: shaved carrot
SERVE ON
1/2 lb brown rice or
Romaine lettuce for salad or to use as boats

Directions:

Start cooking rice in rice cooker or on stove top.
Drizzle a scant tsp of sesame oil in the bottom of your cast iron skillet (or other heavy bottomed pan)
Add in garlic and beef, cook until brown and crumbly but not burnt.
While beef is cooking, make sauce. In one bowl, stir together all sauce ingredients EXCEPT water and glucomannan. Whisk together well.
In another bowl, whisk water and gluccie together well.
Mix the water and gluccie into the the rest of the sauce, whisking well.
Pour sauce mixture over cooked beef and garlic, mixing well over low heat.
Stir continuously as sauce thickens. Remove from heat.
Serve over rice or a salad or in a romaine boat.

Notes:

This meal is an easy THM S if you serve it in a romaine boat or on a salad. Leave off the shaved carrots or have a small garnish amount.
This meal can be a THM XO if served over rice.
To make this a THM E, you would need to use the leanest beef and not cook the beef in the sesame oil and just brown it in the skillet, then rinse it in VERY HOT WATER after browning (twice!). Limit your serving to no more than 4 oz. To get the garlic in there, add it to the skillet after you have rinsed the beef and returned it to the skillet. With the garlic added, heat until aromatic. Then add the sauce. Serve over up to 3/4 cup rice. (see page 50 in the plan book for detailed directions on beef in an E setting)


----------



## chellej (Jun 20, 2020)

Last night I made a smoked pork loin & corn on the cob.  Tonight I am using some of the pork in a Banh Mi sandwich and making zucchini fritters.

Also with all this time on my hands, I signed up for an online cooking class 






						Browse All Subjects | Wondrium
					

Thousands of carefully curated videos on history, science, your health, food and drink, meditation, literature, philosophy and math.




					www.thegreatcoursesplus.com
				




They have a lot more than just cooking and @ $30/qtr quite reasonable.  I am currently taking the Everyday gourmet....it has inspired me to try some new things


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm abdicating any responsibility for tonight. Hot dogs and grilled corn on the cob. It'll be 80ish on the patio at dinnertime. So be it.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jun 20, 2020)

Simple barbarian meal. Over baked boneless pork chop, instant potatoes, and cream gravy (package). Fortified Zinfandel (pseudo Port).

All it takes is boiling water and turning on the stove. . . .


----------



## dayooper (Jun 20, 2020)

Grilled chicken caprese pasta.


----------



## Theiggy (Jun 21, 2020)

normab said:


> So during this pandemic, I started making my own pesto. We grown our own basil and parsley, and I use 50/50 each, and I also use walnuts because I like the way they taste in the pesto. I’ve been using it about twice a week on fish or Pasta or veggies. Still trying some new things.
> 
> Tonight we enjoyed a simple meal of Baked Pesto Cod, broccoli and rice, and a glass of wine. We ate al fresco at “chez Norma“. (We have a courtyard, that thanks to Costco online, got updated with new furniture and umbrella at the start of stay at home.) It was a nice relaxing meal on a lovely Florida evening.



I absolutely love pesto. I am growing some basil but started late so I can’t pick yet. I wanted to make pesto with fresh basil the other day and could not find pignoli nuts anywhere. The local store owner said they are scarce and extremely pricey. I do t think DH would eat walnuts. I’d have to leave it out altogether. Hoping my basil takes off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 21, 2020)

Theiggy said:


> I absolutely love pesto. I am growing some basil but started late so I can’t pick yet. I wanted to make pesto with fresh basil the other day and could not find pignoli nuts anywhere. The local store owner said they are scarce and extremely pricey. I do t think DH would eat walnuts. I’d have to leave it out altogether. Hoping my basil takes off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Thieggy,

Pignoli Nuts.









						Search for the best shopping deals at FindSimilar.com
					

Wow, I can't believe I ever shopped anywhere else




					www.findsimilar.com
				



.

Buon Appetito.

Richard


----------



## klpca (Jun 21, 2020)

We've started getting a weekly farm box from a local organic farm and to say it's been life changing is an understatement. I just cannot get over the quality, quantity, and variety of produce. It's forcing me to try a lot of new recipes. Last night was a simple dinner of pasta, homemade pesto,  zucchini,  heirloom tomatoes, and some mushrooms (no idea what variety), then topped with organic grilled chicken breasts from Imperfect Foods. It was outstanding. This morning I used my eggs from IF, with a berry salad made from strawberries, raspberries, and blackberries from the farm box, plus some potatoes from the box. It feels so indulgent. Btw, or box costs $25/week delivered.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 21, 2020)

Theiggy said:


> I absolutely love pesto. I am growing some basil but started late so I can’t pick yet. I wanted to make pesto with fresh basil the other day and could not find pignoli nuts anywhere. The local store owner said they are scarce and extremely pricey. I do t think DH would eat walnuts. I’d have to leave it out altogether. Hoping my basil takes off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pignoli = PineNut. Buy large bags at Costco. Keep in Freezer. Patti uses them a lot including in lots of salads and other dishes.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 22, 2020)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Beachclubmum (Jun 22, 2020)

I’ve been watching old episodes of the Great British Bake-off and was inspired to make a creme caramel today. Tasted delicious!


----------



## amycurl (Jul 8, 2020)

Having a local CSA will totally up your cooking game; it certainly did mine. When we first joined, they also gave us two cookbooks. One, which came from a consortium of CSAs somewhere in the midwest, is great because it also includes basic storage tips and cooking methods for almost every veggie you can think of, in addition to a handful of recipes (so, you kind of know what generally to do with a veggie if you've never seen it before; this year, that veggie for me is sorrell.) And the other one, which had been done by one of our fellow members the previous year, was called "The Simple Series" and had three recipes for each veggie: simple, simpler, and simplest.  I know you can find lots of recipes on the internet, but these curated guides were just very useful, esp. those first few years.

This is what my daughter and spouse made tonight (they take the lead on dinner once a week; my daughter is the Exec Chef and my spouse is the sous chef, LOL!) We had puff pasty in the freezer and leftover chorizo from a dinner earlier in the week. A found a recipe for Spicy Chorizo Potato Bourekas and they turned out delish!! With fresh green beans from our CSA.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 8, 2020)

Theiggy said:


> I absolutely love pesto. I am growing some basil but started late so I can’t pick yet. I wanted to make pesto with fresh basil the other day and could not find pignoli nuts anywhere. The local store owner said they are scarce and extremely pricey. I do t think DH would eat walnuts. I’d have to leave it out altogether. Hoping my basil takes off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am also planning to make our own pesto and I am currently growing Genovese Basil indoor hydroponically.  I got pine nuts from Amazon Fresh.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 8, 2020)

klpca said:


> We've started getting a weekly farm box from a local organic farm and to say it's been life changing is an understatement. I just cannot get over the quality, quantity, and variety of produce. It's forcing me to try a lot of new recipes. Last night was a simple dinner of pasta, homemade pesto,  zucchini,  heirloom tomatoes, and some mushrooms (no idea what variety), then topped with organic grilled chicken breasts from Imperfect Foods. It was outstanding. This morning I used my eggs from IF, with a berry salad made from strawberries, raspberries, and blackberries from the farm box, plus some potatoes from the box. It feels so indulgent. Btw, or box costs $25/week delivered. View attachment 22364


From which farm are you getting your produce?


----------



## amycurl (Jul 8, 2020)

I found that the best way of storing pesto long term is to freeze it in ice trays, and then just pop out one pesto cube at a time to thaw. (Best practice is to not add the parm until just before you use it, but we're lazy and froze it with the parm and it was just fine.)


----------



## Quilter (Jul 8, 2020)

Dinner on Monday was chicken dinner made with garlic scapes, onion, watermelon radish, kohlrabi, carrots, parsley, mushrooms, sorrel, kohlrabi leaves, kale.  The next day it was chicken stew.   Today it was chicken soup.   I saved the carrot tops from a beautiful bunch I got from a local farm.   I big clump went into the pot of bones, skin and all things most people pick off the chicken.  I add an umami flavor with a mushroom powder.   After the broth is strained I add new carrots, onion, celery, more kale, sorrel, parsley, a few red radish, parsnip.

Top it off with a pour of olive oil when served.


----------



## klpca (Jul 8, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> From which farm are you getting your produce?


It's a local San Diego area farm called Yasukochi Farms in Oceanside. Our delivery comes on Wednesday and it's my favorite day of the week.

Btw does anyone have a preferred recipe or cooking technique for baby bok choy? I love it at a restaurant but so far I am underwhelmed with my attempts to prepare it. It's been very bland. I've tried sauteing it with garlic and even tried it on the grill but it was really too tough to enjoy.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 8, 2020)

klpca said:


> It's a local San Diego area farm called Yasukochi Farms in Oceanside. Our delivery comes on Wednesday and it's my favorite day of the week.
> 
> Btw does anyone have a preferred recipe or cooking technique for baby bok choy? I love it at a restaurant but so far I am underwhelmed with my attempts to prepare it. It's been very bland. I've tried sauteing it with garlic and even tried it on the grill but it was really too tough to enjoy.


I love baby bok choy.  You can cut them up and add them to chicken vegetable soups or homemade wonton soup and it only takes a couple of minutes so don't put in too early.  If you stir fry, you want to add an inch of ginger and chopped garlic, either with soy sauce or a bit of salt.  Do not grill it.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 8, 2020)

Beachclubmum said:


> I’ve been watching old episodes of the Great British Bake-off and was inspired to make a creme caramel today. Tasted delicious!
> View attachment 22408


You had a good nibble on the edges of that creation there, @Beachclubmum!


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 8, 2020)

Amy,

Has it come to this?

Boots are NOT vegetables!  



amycurl said:


> Having a local CSA will totally up your cooking game; it certainly did mine. When we first joined, they also gave us two cookbooks. One, which came from a consortium of CSAs somewhere in the midwest, is great because it also includes basic storage tips and cooking methods for almost every veggie you can think of, in addition to a handful of recipes (so, you kind of know what generally to do with a veggie if you've never seen it before; this year, that veggie for me is *sorrell*.) And the other one, which had been done by one of our fellow members the previous year, was called "The Simple Series" and had three recipes for each veggie: simple, simpler, and simplest.  I know you can find lots of recipes on the internet, but these curated guides were just very useful, esp. those first few years.
> 
> This is what my daughter and spouse made tonight (they take the lead on dinner once a week; my daughter is the Exec Chef and my spouse is the sous chef, LOL!) We had puff pasty in the freezer and leftover chorizo from a dinner earlier in the week. A found a recipe for Spicy Chorizo Potato Bourekas and they turned out delish!! With fresh green beans from our CSA.  View attachment 23272



Oh sorrell - not Sorel!   

Now I am going to have to look that vegetable up!


----------



## klpca (Jul 8, 2020)

amycurl said:


> I found that the best way of storing pesto long term is to freeze it in ice trays, and then just pop out one pesto cube at a time to thaw. (Best practice is to not add the parm until just before you use it, but we're lazy and froze it with the parm and it was just fine.)


I'm impressed that you have any to store. We just gobble it up!


----------



## klpca (Jul 8, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I love baby bok choy.  You can cut them up and add them to chicken vegetable soups or homemade wonton soup and it only takes a couple of minutes so don't put in too early.  If you stir fry, you want to add an inch of ginger and chopped garlic, either with soy sauce or a bit of salt.  Do not grill it.


Yeah the grilling was definitely a mistake


----------



## klpca (Jul 8, 2020)

amycurl said:


> Having a local CSA will totally up your cooking game; it certainly did mine. When we first joined, they also gave us two cookbooks. One, which came from a consortium of CSAs somewhere in the midwest, is great because it also includes basic storage tips and cooking methods for almost every veggie you can think of, in addition to a handful of recipes (so, you kind of know what generally to do with a veggie if you've never seen it before; this year, that veggie for me is sorrell.) And the other one, which had been done by one of our fellow members the previous year, was called "The Simple Series" and had three recipes for each veggie: simple, simpler, and simplest.  I know you can find lots of recipes on the internet, but these curated guides were just very useful, esp. those first few years.
> 
> This is what my daughter and spouse made tonight (they take the lead on dinner once a week; my daughter is the Exec Chef and my spouse is the sous chef, LOL!) We had puff pasty in the freezer and leftover chorizo from a dinner earlier in the week. A found a recipe for Spicy Chorizo Potato Bourekas and they turned out delish!! With fresh green beans from our CSA.  View attachment 23272


The best part of the CSA box is the hunt for new recipes to use what you have on hand. We have tried some delicious recipes lately.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 8, 2020)

Stuffed peppers.  The peppers from our garden.


----------



## Quilter (Jul 8, 2020)

klpca said:


> It's a local San Diego area farm called Yasukochi Farms in Oceanside. Our delivery comes on Wednesday and it's my favorite day of the week.
> 
> Btw does anyone have a preferred recipe or cooking technique for baby bok choy? I love it at a restaurant but so far I am underwhelmed with my attempts to prepare it. It's been very bland. I've tried sauteing it with garlic and even tried it on the grill but it was really too tough to enjoy.



Well it has gone into my chicken dinner when it’s on hand.  Now that you bring it up....I put a small head of Toy Choy in the soup today.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 8, 2020)

Glynda said:


> Stuffed peppers.  The peppers from our garden.



This is only the second year we've had good luck with bell peppers, but I use ours chopped in breakfast potatoes because they are too small to stuff. I do love stuffing the big grocery store peppers once or twice a year.


----------



## amycurl (Jul 8, 2020)

I do like the challenge and creativity of “cooking out of the box” of veggies each week. We’re a drop site, so the farmer drops the boxes off here, and members come to our porch to pick up. In previos years, we’ve offered nibbles and bevies and conversation. Now, just a brief conversation from opposite ends of a very long porch...  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca (Jul 9, 2020)

amycurl said:


> I do like the challenge and creativity of “cooking out of the box” of veggies each week. We’re a drop site, so the farmer drops the boxes off here, and members come to our porch to pick up. In previos years, we’ve offered nibbles and bevies and conversation. Now, just a brief conversation from opposite ends of a very long porch...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Today I found this recipe to use the broccoli, scallions, shitake mushrooms, and bok choy in our box: https://www.loveandlemons.com/bok-choy-stir-fry/
The sauce sounds amazing! 

Cooking out of the box is so fun and scratches the same itch for variety that going to a restaurant used to do. It's one of the small covid blessings.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 9, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> This is only the second year we've had good luck with bell peppers, but I use ours chopped in breakfast potatoes because they are too small to stuff. I do love stuffing the big grocery store peppers once or twice a year.



We just picked a few of our bell peppers but we have been over run with poblano peppers. We made a stuffing of jasmine rice, ground turkey, finely chopped carrots, and a little onion. Then blistered the poblanos on the grill, peeled them, cut them in half, removed the seeds and put stuffing on top of one half and topped it with the other half of the pepper.  Filled a baking dish of them, poured a little marinara sauce over them and topped it all off with a mixture of Mexican cheese and popped them in the oven until cheese melted.  Yummy.


----------



## Quilter (Jul 9, 2020)

Tonight was an impromptu Taco Thursday. 
I ran to store to get what was missing for Big Mac salad.  While looking for jalapeños (for lentil dish on another night) i ran across salsa verde and my fav taco shells Siete Grain Free Taco Shells.  They are so delicate.  They don’t  hold up to stuffing so it becomes taco salad which works so much better because i can pile my plate high but only use 2 shells. 
I had some garlic scapes and beet greens in the fridge so they were included.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 9, 2020)

Made a tomato pie from our crop. And some cranberry cole slaw. That was dinner.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 9, 2020)

Tonight, with prompting, Cliff made "pork chop sticky onions". The onions are sautéed in Marsala. We had green beans and corn from the garden as our side dishes. I made a big show of doing the dishes since he'd cooked, hoping to remind him by example that that is the way we've always divided up kitchen work. He has managed not to do the dinner dishes since I started covid cooking in March.


----------



## Quilter (Jul 11, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> Tonight, with prompting, Cliff made "pork chop sticky onions". The onions are sautéed in Marsala. We had green beans and corn from the garden as our side dishes. I made a big show of doing the dishes since he'd cooked, hoping to remind him by example that that is the way we've always divided up kitchen work. He has managed not to do the dinner dishes since I started covid cooking in March.



Sounds relish.   I'd like to have more of the recipe.

We have an unwritten rule (tradition) that the one who doesn't cook cleans up.   It's not always fairly down the middle.   For example, I prepared the meat and lettuce for our salad.   Asked DH to chop pickles and make dressing.   Then he shredded the cheese while I chopped the fresh onion that topped salad.   Big Mac Salad.   When it was all done I went for a walk.   He straightened the kitchen.   In the morning I won't "expect" him to empty the dishwasher but for sure I won't.   It's just something he does.   It's just something I don't.   I tend to hand wash dirty dishes before I'll empty the dishwasher.   

Somehow it's worked for 46 years.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 11, 2020)

6 weeks in a timeshare cooking on an electric range and i was able to get some good meals in. Shrimp in marinara sauce with angel hair, jerk shrimp and jerk chicken in Rasta pasta, French toast and mimosas, pan seared filet mignon and I even tried my hand at Indian! Chicken tikka masala. That’s what I’ve been cooking.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 12, 2020)

Quilter said:


> Sounds relish.   I'd like to have more of the recipe.
> 
> We have an unwritten rule (tradition) that the one who doesn't cook cleans up.   It's not always fairly down the middle.   For example, I prepared the meat and lettuce for our salad.   Asked DH to chop pickles and make dressing.   Then he shredded the cheese while I chopped the fresh onion that topped salad.   Big Mac Salad.   When it was all done I went for a walk.   He straightened the kitchen.   In the morning I won't "expect" him to empty the dishwasher but for sure I won't.   It's just something he does.   It's just something I don't.   I tend to hand wash dirty dishes before I'll empty the dishwasher.
> 
> Somehow it's worked for 46 years.



We also do "chicken sticky onions" with the same recipe. It is a James Beard recipe, before he had a heart attack and changed his butter usage.

Brown chops or chicken in combo of 3T oil and 3T butter. Season w/salt & pepper and remove from pan and keep warm when well browned.
Add another generous pat of butter to your skillet, and as many thinly sliced onions as you want (we do half to 3/4 of an onion for two servings of meat; original recipe called for 3 large onions, a stick of butter and 4 meat portions). When onion is brown and tender, push to side of pan and add meat back in, then heap onions on top. Reduce heat and cover and simmer for 10 minutes. Add 1/4 cup sherry/Madeira/Marsala and simmer another 5 minutes. 

The onions get nice and sticky and sweet. Easy recipe, of course the one time Cliff made three portions because his boyhood friend was visiting, he burned the onions because he was too busy talking! My favorite thing to serve with either meat, and in winter months, is "microwave peas and old rotten potatoes" -- old rotten being what Cliff thought he heard first time I said we were having au gratin potatoes.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 18, 2020)

Last week I made a Sour Cherry Pie from scratch. I start with Sour Cherries canned in water. Today I made an Apple Pie from scratch. I used Granny Smith Apples that I peeled, cored, and cut up. It helps when you have an Apple Peeler/Corer. My Cook Book for the filling and Pastry Crust is Meta Given's Encyclopedia of Cooking. The original Print Date is 1947. I use the 1951 Edition. This was the primary Cook Book for my Mom and the one I used growing up. I still shift the Flour once, measure, and then shift all the dry ingredients together several times.

Pie crust is pretty easy - flour, salt, Crisco, and ice cold water.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 18, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Last week I made a Sour Cherry Pie from scratch. I start with Sour Cherries canned in water. Today I made an Apple Pie from scratch. I used Granny Smith Apples that I peeled, cored, and cut up. It helps when you have an Apple Peeler/Corer. My Cook Book for the filling and Pastry Crust is Meta Given's Encyclopedia of Cooking. The original Print Date is 1947. I use the 1951 Edition. This was the primary Cook Book for my Mom and the one I used growing up. I still shift the Flour once, measure, and then shift all the dry ingredients together several times.



I have my mother's copy of The Joy of Cooking and her sifter that I learned to bake using!  My mother still uses the Crisco shortening recipe, that she got off the can, for pie crusts. It's quite good. I'm too lazy to peel, core and cup up apples though.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 19, 2020)

The Apple Pie.


----------



## spirits (Jul 19, 2020)

Here is a copy of a post I put on Facebook last night.  I was a bit bored with Covid lockdown and it has been rainy here in Alberta the last week or so.  Wanted something different from BBQ so decided to hark back to my Ukrainian heritage.  DId a lot of prep last night and finished the rest today.  Sitting here at 9 pm trying to get the energy to finish the dishes.  Did everything except the sourkraut.  It The Quinoa Budda Bowl was a big hit and actually went pretty good with the meal.



Having the kids over for perogy dinner tomorrow. Want a change from the usual summer bbq. Rudi is making his sourkraut and I have cabbage rolls ready to go....and then making two kinds of perogies...cheddar and potato, and cottage cheese potato and dill. Of course some ham sausage. And guess what is going on the table right up front?

This- a big bowl instead of a salad.

https://www.forkintheroad.co/spicy-peanut-quinoa-bowl/
I am subbing in some 7 grain instead of the quinoa cause I am out of quinoa but the rest will be the same. I figure if I make a big bowl of this...we will all go easier on the other stuff. And then I have two vegan children so they need something healthy. What do you think? Good idea?
Spicy Peanut Quinoa Bowl, a simple grain bowl with quinoa, spinach, chickpeas, avocado, peanuts, and a Spicy Peanut Sauce drizzle. Full of flavor and oh-so easy!


FORKINTHEROAD.CO

Spicy Peanut Quinoa Bowl | 20-Minute, Vegan, Gluten-Free Grain Bowl
Spicy Peanut Quinoa Bowl, a simple grain bowl with quinoa, spinach, chickpeas, avocado, peanuts, and a Spicy Peanut Sauce drizzle. Full of flavor and oh-so easy!
Spicy Peanut Quinoa Bowl, a simple grain bowl with quinoa, spinach, chickpeas, avocado, peanuts, and a Spicy Peanut Sauce drizzle. Full of flavor and oh-so easy!


And...here is my dessert...waited all year for peaches!!









						Peach and Blueberry Greek Yogurt Cake
					

Peach and Blueberry Greek Yogurt Cake made in a springform pan - you couldn't find an easier recipe for such a colorful, beautiful cake! Greek yogurt works great in cakes and ensures a nice, smooth




					juliasalbum.com


----------



## DrQ (Aug 1, 2020)

Lazy cooking time:

In a 6" silicone cake pan -
4 sweet Italian sausages
green olives
pitted black olives
Cover with jarred pasta sauce

Cook in an Air fryer @350 degrees until the sausages register 160 degrees.

Take out the sausages, add some more pasta sauce and heat for 15 minutes.

While the sauce is heating, put 2 serving of pasta in Fasta Pasta microwave cooker and zap for 12 minutes.

Drain, serve with pasta sauce from air fryer and sausages.


----------



## clifffaith (Aug 1, 2020)

Tonight we are forced to have strawberry shortcake again for dessert. Cliff's strawberry crop is going gangbusters since he moved it to its own 3'x12' plot.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 1, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> Tonight we are forced to have strawberry shortcake again for dessert. Cliff's strawberry crop is going gangbusters since he moved it to its own 3'x12' plot.



Tonight we're forced to have tomato pie again as we picked 10 over the last few days.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 1, 2020)

Last weekend I made Chewy Chocolate Cookies.  Mmm.  Most of them wound up getting wrapped and frozen.  They are to be trail snacks for our upcoming trip the Kings Canyon NP.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 7, 2020)

Golden Summer Peach Gazpacho
					

Because peaches and tomatoes are in season at the same time, I like to blend them into a cool, delicious soup. Leftovers keep well in the fridge—but they rarely last long enough to get there. —Julie Hession, Las Vegas, Nevada




					www.tasteofhome.com
				





I just made this yesterday. Easy and refreshing. It's from Taste  of home magazine.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 7, 2020)

heathpack said:


> Last weekend I made Chewy Chocolate Cookies.  Mmm.  Most of them wound up getting wrapped and frozen.  They are to be trail snacks for our upcoming trip the Kings Canyon NP.
> 
> View attachment 24375


Good enough to try to grab off my screen!!!


----------



## DrQ (Aug 7, 2020)

More lazy cooking:

Take 6 eggs and whisk. Add chopped ham, onion, green pepper and cheese. Mix in fresh spinach. Put in a 6" silicone baking pan and cover with tinfoil. Put in air fryer and cook at 350 degrees for 45 minutes. Remove the foil and continue cooking for 20 minutes or until the eggs are set. Cover with additional cheese (Swiss is a good choice) an brown @ 400 or highest temp.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 7, 2020)

Why not just put it in a regular Convection oven. After all that is what is an "Air Fryer" is. You can not fry in an "Air Fryer." Put in a nice piece of Cod with some thick batter and watch what happens to the batter?


----------



## DrQ (Aug 7, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Why not just put it in a regular Convection oven. After all that is what is an "Air Fryer" is. You can not fry in an "Air Fryer." Put in a nice piece of Cod with some thick batter and watch what happens to the batter?


Less heat on a 100 degree day for just for the two of us. Preheats in a couple of minutes.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 8, 2020)

klpca said:


> We've started getting a weekly farm box from a local organic farm and to say it's been life changing is an understatement. I just cannot get over the quality, quantity, and variety of produce. It's forcing me to try a lot of new recipes. Last night was a simple dinner of pasta, homemade pesto,  zucchini,  heirloom tomatoes, and some mushrooms (no idea what variety), then topped with organic grilled chicken breasts from Imperfect Foods. It was outstanding. This morning I used my eggs from IF, with a berry salad made from strawberries, raspberries, and blackberries from the farm box, plus some potatoes from the box. It feels so indulgent. Btw, or box costs $25/week delivered. View attachment 22364


Beautiful  color and flavors


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 8, 2020)

heathpack said:


> Last weekend I made Chewy Chocolate Cookies.  Mmm.  Most of them wound up getting wrapped and frozen.  They are to be trail snacks for our upcoming trip the Kings Canyon NP.
> 
> View attachment 24375



In the same vein:  I made some of my newest iteration of a breakfast bar/trail snack to get me up the trail in the morning:  It's a recipe for Blondies with the fat replaced by peanut butter and the choc chips with dried apricots and cherries with some almonds thrown in for good measure.   A previous attempt wasn't successful, but this one is a keeper; turned out delicious with a good balance of fruit to cookie.


----------



## bluehende (Aug 22, 2020)

This is cheating as no cooking was involved for this brutally hot day's lunch.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 19, 2020)

Baking distracts me from existential dread. Plum tart.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 19, 2020)

*Dutch Oven Beans, Rice, and Sausage
(Adapted from Taste of Home)*

It's starting to feel like fall is on the way in Northern, CA: That means 85 instead of 105!  So last night I made this recipe, except I made it in the Instant Pot and subbed some ingredients to use what I had on hand. It was a big hit! Served with cornbread and salad.

*Ingredients*

1 tablespoon olive oil
2 celery ribs, sliced
1 medium onion, chopped
1 medium green pepper, chopped
1 package (14 ounces) smoked turkey sausage, sliced
1 carton (32 ounces) reduced-sodium chicken broth *(8 C. water + 1 envelope lipton onion soup + 4 boullion cubes)*
*(I used 8 cups/64 oz. of water, because I needed extra water to rehydrate the dried beans and rice, and because my husband likes things like this to be soupy, so he can eat them over crackers, corn bread, etc.)*
1 can (16 ounces) kidney beans, rinsed and drained *(I used 1 cup of uncooked dried black beans)*
1-1/4 cups uncooked converted rice *(I used one cup of uncooked white rice)*
1/3 cup tomato paste* (I used the entire 6 oz. can)*
1 bay leaf
1-1/2 teaspoons Cajun seasoning *(2 teaspoons - next time I will use 3 teaspoons/1 tablespoon)*
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper *(omitted)*
Hot pepper sauce, optional* (served at table)*
*Directions*

In a Dutch oven, *(Instant Pot)* heat oil over medium-high heat. Add celery, onion and green pepper; cook and stir until crisp-tender, 3-4 minutes. Add sausage; cook until browned, 2-3 minutes.* (I used the instant pot on saute - I cooked the sausage first and then added the veggies. Scrape the bottom well before adding the other ingredients.)*


*Dutch Oven Instructions*: Stir in broth, beans, rice, tomato paste, bay leaf, Cajun seasoning and cayenne pepper. Bring to a boil; reduce heat. Simmer, uncovered, until rice is tender and liquid is absorbed, 15-20 minutes, stirring occasionally. Discard bay leaf. If desired, serve with pepper sauce.


*Instant Pot Instructions: After sauteing sausage and veggies, I scraped the bottom and stirred everything together in the Instant Pot except the rice.  Then I put the rice in last, and gently pushed it under the liquid - you don't want rice on the very bottom of your Instant Pot to avoid the burn notice, so don't stir it in. Cook 40 min. on high and then do a 20 min. release to make sure beans get done.*


----------



## Krteczech (Sep 19, 2020)

We discovered over 100 years old orchard with Italian plum trees. Here are plum filled dumplings, we also made coffee cake with plums and plum butter.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 19, 2020)

Deleted duplicate


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 19, 2020)

We had a nice summer salad. The main course was Goat cooked a couple days ago in a Tagine (sp) with Rice, Chick Peas, tomatoes, and dried apricots. The tastes melded well over the couple days. We buy our Goat at a local Mexican Butcher Shop. We buy a leg and have them cut it into 1 to 1.25 inch thick slices. We then freeze it in heat sealed useful packages.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 20, 2020)

Pork Gyros, with tzatziki, cucumbers, pickled red onion and kalamata olives, in whole wheat pita.  With salad.

I found a recipe on Cooks Country.  It calls for pork butt roast but I made it last week with pork tenderloin and it was so delicious that I made it again this week.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 20, 2020)

I often sub pork tenderloin for pork butt or other less-fancy cuts, but only because we tend to find them on sale super-cheap. This weekend, I picked up one of those ginormous Costo pork loins (the ones that tell you where to cut it and freeze different sections) for $4.00. Not $4/pound. FOUR DOLLARS TOTAL. They were doing one of their $4 off the top sales; I kept digging in the case, and found an $8something-sized one (most were $12-$15 dollars; before I found the $8 one, I had already thought I was doing well to find an $11 one). So, four dollars off the top of that?!? We will get *at least* four different main-course dishes out of that one HUGE piece of pork, and, with leftovers, probably 6-8 meals for each dish. That comes out to something like .25 cents a serving.


----------



## bjones9942 (Sep 20, 2020)

Pork knuckle.  Because a trip to Munich or Prague ('Porks.cz') isn't in my near future!

Wrapped in bacon because my butcher refuses to leave the skin on!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 6, 2020)

I created this Instant Pot recipe last night to use up a fresh pineapple, and my husband said it was the best thing I've made in the Instant Pot:

*Pineapple Shredded Pork*

1 T. oil
1 lean pork roast - I used a 3 lb. picnic roast - cut into 2 flat pieces.
1 pineapple cubed (or a large can of pineapple with juice - I had a pineapple to use up, so I used fresh.)

2 C. water
1 pkg. dehydrated onion soup
1/4 c. soy sauce
1/2 c. brown sugar
2 T. minced garlic

1 sliced onion
1 C. sliced celery
1 C. sliced red, yellow, and/or green peppers
1 C. shredded carrot (I used the pkg. kind from the produce aisle)

In a 4 C. glass measuring cup or microwave safe bowl, stir together 2 C. water, onion soup, soy sauce, garlic, and brown sugar - heat in the microwave for 3 min. and then stir well to dissolve sugar and soup granules. Set aside. (Add the pineapple juice to this mixture if you are using canned pineapple.)

Spread 1 T. oil in the bottom of the Instant Pot.
Place metal trivet in the Instant pot and place the 2 pieces of pork roast on top - covering as much of the trivet as possible.
Place the cubed pineapple on top of the roast - try to keep as much of it as possible on top of the roast.
Pour the onion soup mixture over the roast and pineapple.
Put on the lid and set Instant pot for meat/60 min. or manual/60 min.
After 60 min, wait for a natural release.

Use tongs to place pork on a large tray or platter and set aside.
Use tongs to remove metal trivet.
You will have 3-4 cups of broth left in the pot.
Scrap the bottom of the pot well to make sure you have no stuck on bits that might cause a burn notice.
Turn instant pot off, and then on saute.
Stir onion, celery, peppers, and carrot into the broth in the pot, and stir occasionally while you shred the meat.
After the broth comes to a boil, and the vegetables are tender-crisp, stir together 2 T. cornstarch with 2 T. cold water, and stir into broth until thickened.
Stir in shredded pork and saute for a few minutes more.
Adjust seasoning to taste - I added about 2 t. seasoning salt.

Serve over steamed rice.


----------



## Brett (Oct 6, 2020)

We had pan seared halibut last night.  
Halibut is a good tasting fish


----------



## DrQ (Oct 15, 2020)

Now that it is getting cool out, we are using our Hot Logic to make hot Steel Cut Oats in the morning.

I put the Hot Logic warmer on a timer to come on at 2:00 am and turn off at 9:00 am.

In each of two round pyrex bowls I put 1/4 cup of Steel Cut Oats and 1 cup of milk and put the top on each bowl.

Before we go to bed, I take the bows out of the refrigerator and put them in the Hot Logic. In the morning, we each have a hot steamy bowl of Steel Cut Oat cereal.

I put frozen berries in the fridge the day before to let them thaw to put in my oats.

When I'm done, I wash my bowl and add the mix and put it back in the fridge to wait until night to do it again.

The Hot Logic only heats to 175 degrees F, so there is little worry about it heating unattended.

It's nice to wake up to a warm breakfast.


----------



## Monykalyn (Oct 15, 2020)

Just tossed together a beef stew - currently cooking in the instant pot. Much cooler today, and overcast most of day-good stew weather!


----------



## chellej (Oct 15, 2020)

Smoked a brisket yesterday and had leftovers tonight....it was delicious


----------



## controller1 (Oct 15, 2020)

Made a chicken & sausage gumbo yesterday and had it tonight.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 16, 2020)

In the past week Patti has made a wonderful Bread and Mushroom Savory Pudding to go with my grilled steaks, Lamb Shanks slow cooked in the oven with a gravy served over mashed potatoes, and a steak and potato pie. Every meal had left overs.


----------



## planada (Oct 18, 2020)

DrQ said:


> Now that it is getting cool out, we are using our Hot Logic to make hot Steel Cut Oats in the morning.
> 
> I put the Hot Logic warmer on a timer to come on at 2:00 am and turn off at 9:00 am.
> 
> ...


I just discovered the Hot Logic, That thing is wonderful! Great for taking hot dips to friend's houses, heating a frozen meal, keeping things warm too. I love the oatmeal idea. I just bought 2 of the mini ones with the glass dish for the kids for a Christmas gift. Love it!


----------



## amycurl (Oct 18, 2020)

Tonight, we grilled out homemade turkey burgers (on fresh bakery challah buns!), corn on the cob, and I made a green salad (with lots of cool salad greens from our CSA, and a homemade balsamic dressing that my daughter whipped together) and homemade baked beans in my InstaPot. The baked beans are a new favorite, based loosely on this recipe:








						Best Instant Pot Baked Beans (Video) - A Spicy Perspective
					

Best Instant Pot Baked Beans Recipe: Skip the overnight bean soaking and make Pressure Cooker Baked Beans in less than an hour!




					www.aspicyperspective.com
				




They are not really that spicy. We tend to make them spicier by using a spicier mustard--1 Tbsp (of 3) is Haba Habenero from Raye's--and throwing in one home grown hot pepper, finely diced. 

Also, if you've never tried Raye's mustard....you've never really had mustard. They use the same stones they've used for 100 years. All that has changed is that the belts are powered by gas, rather than by steam. (It also makes for a fun day trip if you're staying at a timeshare in Maine; just sayin'.) But they also ship. Happy to share our favorites!


----------



## amycurl (Oct 26, 2020)

InstaPot red beans and rice (first time recipe), baby greens, and cornbread. I think the recipe is a keeper!


----------



## controller1 (Oct 26, 2020)

Tonight I seasoned and then placed two Prime NY Strips in a 131.5º sous vide bath for 2 1/2 hours. They were finished in a very hot skillet with Worcestershire sauce and butter one minute on each side. Accompanying the steaks were a Caesar salad, green bean bundles and garlic-sour cream mashed potatoes. Dessert was store-bought strawberry swirl cheesecake.

The meal was paired with a bottle of 2007 Poggio Il Castellare Brunello di Montalcino that I've had in storage since 2014.


----------



## chellej (Oct 27, 2020)

controller1 said:


> Tonight I seasoned and then placed two Prime NY Strips in a 131.5º sous vide bath for 2 1/2 hours. They were finished in a very hot skillet with Worcestershire sauce and butter one minute on each side. Accompanying the steaks were a Caesar salad, green bean bundles and garlic-sour cream mashed potatoes. Dessert was store-bought strawberry swirl cheesecake.
> 
> The meal was paired with a bottle of 2007 Poggio Il Castellare Brunello di Montalcino that I've had in storage since 2014.




I bought a sous vide but it has been sitting unopened for maybe a year...I just haven't taken the leap.   Curious what else you use it for.


----------



## controller1 (Oct 27, 2020)

chellej said:


> I bought a sous vide but it has been sitting unopened for maybe a year...I just haven't taken the leap.   Curious what else you use it for.



Honestly I haven't been very adventurous with the sous vide. I've only done steaks but they are perfect. I haven't ventured into veggies or other things. Some of the other uses to me just seem to be too novel and actually don't seem to be much better than traditional methods. Now even though I had a prime cut of beef this time I've also marinated skirt steak and placed it in the sous vide for about 24 hours and it was as tender as a prime cut and of course very flavorful.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 27, 2020)

I’m getting very sick of cooking.


----------



## controller1 (Oct 27, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I’m getting very sick of cooking.



Me too! Tonight I went and picked up a couple of sushi rolls from our favorite local sushi restaurant!


----------



## DrQ (Nov 22, 2020)

__





						Chicken Pizzaiola - Lidia
					

Just wanted to share this delicious recipe from Lidia Bastianich with you - Buon Gusto!




					lidiasitaly.com


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 23, 2020)

For dinner tonight I made what we refer to as "Quick and Dirty Tuna Casserole."  Totally a stovetop thing.  It's easy to make, reheats well, and tastes even better the second day.  There is no formal recipe - this one is more of a "What's in the cupboard?" kind of thing.  This sounds harder to do than it is, but once you figure out the process, it's quick and very easy.

Boil the pasta of your choice, with salt and olive oil in the water.  When it's just about El Dente, take it off the burner and drain it. Do not rinse it.  Turn down the burner about halfway to a medium heat, put the pot back on the heat, then transfer the drained pasta back into the empty pot.  The pasta will continue to cook as you go along.  Add a can of Cream of (Whatever) soup.  Tonight I used Cream of Celery because that was what was in the cupboard.  Add a soup-can of milk.  Regularly stir the mixture as it heats up, (to keep the milk from scorching), and season with your choice of whatever you like.  I used dehydrated onion, garlic powder, Old Bay, and salt & pepper. When it's warm enough and seems well mixed, stir in a few cups of frozen (or drained canned) green peas (or any other veggie you might want in it - frozen broccoli, green beans, or corn also works well.)  When that is heated up, stir in a can of drained tuna. I use a fork to break up the tuna into flakes and smaller chunks as they come out of the can, right into the pot.  Stir and keep heating. Once it all looks just about warm enough, a sample tastes right to you, it's "loose" enough to not turn to a brick when the pasta starches cool down, I like to stir in a couple of cups of grated cheddar cheese.  Once the cheese is melted and things are well mixed, it's ready to serve.  

If you want to make extra, to freeze and reheat for lunches or whatever, you can easily double the pasta, canned soup, and tuna, add extra milk in proportion, add additional veggies to it, or maybe even do a blend of your favorite cheeses.  You can make this as fancy as you might want - for example you could throw it in a casserole dish with some extra cheese sprinkles, and bread crumbs or potato chips crumbled on top, and bake it till it's bubbling and lightly browned on top.  You can also use canned chicken, if you prefer. And even without any tuna or chicken, it makes a great side dish.

You can't mess this up.  It's quick and dirty, remember?

Dave


----------



## CO skier (Nov 23, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> For dinner tonight I made what we refer to as "Quick and Dirty Tuna Casserole."


Sorry, tuna casserole anything is a culinary atrocity.  It is cat food (as is any canned seafood), not people food. jmo

Seared peppered tuna tataki over lettuce is lovely.

Tuna sushi is entirely fine.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 23, 2020)

CO skier said:


> Sorry, tuna casserole anything is a culinary atrocity.  It is cat food (as is any canned seafood), not people food. jmo
> 
> Seared peppered tuna tataki over lettuce is lovely.
> 
> Tuna sushi is entirely fine.




Don't tell my Mom.  I happen to like canned tuna.  We grew up eating such "cat" food...  

And you probably don't want to know about my chilimac that contains cut up hot dogs... LOL! 

Dave


----------



## Glynda (Nov 23, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Don't tell my Mom.  I happen to like canned tuna.  We grew up eating such "cat" food...
> 
> And you probably don't want to know about my chilimac that contains cut up hot dogs... LOL!
> 
> Dave


Me too.  Mother made a cold tuna pasta salad. cooked and cooled macaron, chopped celery, can of tuna, mayo and lemon juice..


----------



## Quilter (Nov 23, 2020)

Did you make your own pickled onions?



heathpack said:


> Pork Gyros, with tzatziki, cucumbers, pickled red onion and kalamata olives, in whole wheat pita.  With salad.
> 
> I found a recipe on Cooks Country.  It calls for pork butt roast but I made it last week with pork tenderloin and it was so delicious that I made it again this week.
> 
> View attachment 26773


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm still so sick of cooking.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 23, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I'm still so sick of cooking.



There aren't many alternatives. 

Dave


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 23, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> There aren't many alternatives.
> 
> Dave



We could have gone to the Woodstock Inn and Brewery for Thanksgiving dinner (no reservations required) or take out up the road from Harts Turkey Farm (unfortunately no indoor dining for Thanksgiving this year) or even go to the supermarket for a take out Thanksgiving dinner.

But I felt guilty as it is our first in our new home.


----------



## Quilter (Nov 24, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I’m getting very sick of cooking.




I'm loving it!   DH is challenging his brain by making new recipes too.   Last night he made a pork tenderloin with a wine reduction sauce.   Potatoes, sweet potatoes and broccoli.   

Still, we have finally found a take out for those times we're just tired and hungry.   Veggie grape leaves from a mediterranean chain, Red Olive.   6 in the side order.   We also liked their Greek salad but I've now found a Greek dressing from Ina Garten that is just as good:  https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/greek-salad-recipe-1948517

The best part is ordering a side of garlic sauce on the side.


----------



## Quilter (Nov 24, 2020)

My BIL is the only one coming for Thanksgiving.   He is focused on the side dishes so we all agreed a roasted chicken is fine.   I told him I have ground turkey in the freezer so the next day we'll have turkey meatloaf with the leftover sides.


----------



## Quilter (Nov 24, 2020)

Ok so I said I’m loving cooking lately.   Grocery shopping doesn’t score as high.

Just admitting that brings guilt. I’m grateful to be able to buy what we want. My sister lives near Winter Park, CO snd doesn’t have the options I have.

I’m uncomfortable in the larger stores since Covid.  Today I went in a mid-sized market hoping to find everything in a single shop.  Didn’t get far and could feel a coughing fit coming on.  Uncomfortable feelings make me get warm, sinuses drip which gives me nasty coughing/sneezing fit.  I considered leaving my cart and making a dash for the door.  Instead i saw restrooms sign close by and ran there.  Fortunately I was only one in there.  After it passed i washed hands and found my cart.  Had to stifle a couple leftover sneezes.  Tried getting back to shopping but had to return to restroom to blow my nose again and wash hands again.  

This market is fairly new to me so I had to go round and round looking for the right location. Some products sold out so we have one more shop to do.

I was spent after loading the car.  Wanted to get home.  Thought how grateful I was to be able have good food.


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 24, 2020)

Just remembered I need to call my Italian friend -- there is no way she's not cooking a turkey on Thursday and I'll ask her to freeze the carcass and/or call me when they're through picking at it and I'll run over and collect it. Swore two years ago it was just too much effort to ever make stock again, best turkey minestrone recipe in the world be damned! But since covid has pushed me into a cooking mode, might as well make stock and soup this year --probably in mid-January. I'd always made the stock one day and then the soup the next to make the process easier, and several years ago discovered it was far easier to freeze some leftover turkey and then just deal with the larger pieces of meat that come loose when boiling the stock -- standing at the sink, stock dripping everywhere, while picking through the dregs of the cooking process for meat is just one big PITA I can do without. I think that was about the same time I realized I no longer had any cats who made a fuss over turkey because usually there'd be turkey dregs -- but the current crop of cats are indifferent to it.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Nov 24, 2020)

Just made some cinnamon rolls.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 24, 2020)

Quilter said:


> Ok so I said I’m loving cooking lately.   Grocery shopping doesn’t score as high.
> 
> Just admitting that brings guilt. I’m grateful to be able to buy what we want. My sister lives near Winter Park, CO snd doesn’t have the options I have.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear you had such problems trying to get your groceries.  Maybe next time have someone with you to help collect things as you go?

I feel your pain about having to search for what you want.  My small town here in Nevada has two grocery stores - a Kroger-owned Smiths grocery (nice store, well run, basically like a Safeway.)  They have most everything I might want to get.  But if they happen to not have what I need, the only other option here is WalMart.  I don't like shopping at WalMart, for a hundred reasons, and avoid it when I can.  But every now and then, I have no choice, so find myself shopping there.  The next closest option is driving about 45 minutes to St. George, Utah, where they have everything, including Costco.  Today was one of those days - we drove to St. George and gave Costco more of our money.  But we got everything we needed for our T'day dinner. And then some. It's Costco - those cookies and breakfast pastries aren't going to eat themselves!  

The struggle is real.  

Dave


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 24, 2020)

Tonight we had portobello mushroom caps stuffed with Philly Cheese steak.  So good, without all the bread.


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 29, 2020)

Last Thursday Evening after I stripped the meat off the Turkey I boiled the bones in water with carrots and other vegetables for several hours. I threw away everything but the Bone Broth. It has been sitting in the Frig in the garage.

Tonight I took about 8 cups of the broth, chopped up 2 red potatoes, a large carrot, bunch of Turkey Meat, several celery stalks, some herbs, several cloves of garlic, and brought it to a boil. Earlier I made Buttermilk Dumplings from my Meta Given Cook Book. They were pretty simple. Flour, Baking Powder, Baking Soda, Buttermilk, and a little salt. I rolled out and cut the Dumplings. I let them set for about and hour. When the soup was about done and at a roiling boil I added the Dumplings.

Even if I say so myself it was pretty darn good. I will freeze the rest of the Turkey Bone Broth.

Tomorrow it will be Goop.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Nov 29, 2020)

Goop?  Maybe I'm ignorant, but that's one of my favorite adhesives.  I fix a lot of things with Goop.

Is Super Glue a food too?


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 29, 2020)

Goop is a dish from leftover Turkey, Mashed Potatoes, Dressing, and Gravy all mixed together and baked.


----------



## Glynda (Nov 30, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Goop is a dish from leftover Turkey, Mashed Potatoes, Dressing, and Gravy all mixed together and baked.



My 98 year old mother uses that word to describe her cleaning out the refrigerator and making Goop with whatever she find in there. Her Goop is soup though.


----------



## klpca (Nov 30, 2020)

I baked rolls on Thanksgiving, my first time ever. They turned out great. The dough was much wetter than the video that I was using to see how its done, but I muddled through and they were actually quite good.

I have now checked baking bread off of my covid to-do list (close enough).

Last night I made turkey pot pie. Excellent! But I'm ready to move on from the turkey leftovers.


----------



## Brett (Nov 30, 2020)

a lot of turkey leftovers this year


----------



## Beachclubmum (Nov 30, 2020)

White chicken chili tonight, except the chicken is leftover turkey breast. Will serve with tortilla chips for the kids.

Our last turkey meal from Thanksgiving will be turkey enchiladas but not for a week or two. I froze the last of the diced up turkey meat today.


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 30, 2020)

klpca said:


> Last night I made turkey pot pie. Excellent! But I'm ready to move on from the turkey leftovers.



We picked up a carnitas burrito since we were out, and will reheat it for dinner. I needed something that was not turkey and not made at home!


----------



## geekette (Nov 30, 2020)

sausage balls.   easy, quick, yummy.   we're getting Winter, which causes me to want to cook. tomorrow a pork roast.


----------



## geekette (Nov 30, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Sorry to hear you had such problems trying to get your groceries.  Maybe next time have someone with you to help collect things as you go?
> 
> I feel your pain about having to search for what you want.  My small town here in Nevada has two grocery stores - a Kroger-owned Smiths grocery (nice store, well run, basically like a Safeway.)  They have most everything I might want to get.  But if they happen to not have what I need, the only other option here is WalMart.  I don't like shopping at WalMart, for a hundred reasons, and avoid it when I can.  But every now and then, I have no choice, so find myself shopping there.  The next closest option is driving about 45 minutes to St. George, Utah, where they have everything, including Costco.  Today was one of those days - we drove to St. George and gave Costco more of our money.  But we got everything we needed for our T'day dinner. And then some. It's Costco - those cookies and breakfast pastries aren't going to eat themselves!
> 
> ...


yeah, it's going to be a different world for me moving to small town from 'everything 10 minutes away' life.  I don't do Walmart, either.  We have Meijer, I did my grocery run 1/2 hour before closing on Thanksgiving.   The nice thing about 'distributed family' is I can do my holidays my own way.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 2, 2020)

Instant Pot Ham & Split Pea Soup - so easy!

  *4 cups water
  *2 cups broth
  *1 envelope dehydrated onion soup
(or 6 cups broth - I had to improvise)
2 cups dried peas
1 T. minced garlic
1 chopped onion
1 cup chopped bell pepper
1 cup shredded carrot
salt and pepper to taste
1 lb leftover ham - OK if it's frozen

Dump everything together in the Instant Pot except the ham and stir to mix.
Add the ham.

Pressure cook 18 min.
Do a 15 min. natural release.
Remove the ham and shred, then stir back in
Spoon over a generous amount of crackers or corn bread:


----------



## amycurl (Dec 24, 2020)

Christmas Eve dinner/Feast of the Seven Fishes 
Homemade Cheesy Pull Apart Christmas Tree Rolls
First Course: Salmon cake over lightly tossed greens with homemade balsamic vinaigrette
Second Course: Homemade bouillabaisse with sea bass, crabmeat, scallops, langostinos, shrimp, and mussels
Dessert: Homemade sweet potato pie

Nomnomnom!


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 24, 2020)

I wonder if there is much difference between cioppino and bouillabaisse?

I got my lasagna ready and in the fridge. Hoping that my tin foil "lift" invention works tomorrow when I go to transfer some of it to another baking dish so Mom can bake if fresh, rather than having pre-cooked leftovers. Realized that running the noodles width-wise rather than lengthwise might help with the lift too. We'll see if I came up with good ideas or just made a mess!


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 24, 2020)

amycurl said:


> Christmas Eve dinner/Feast of the Seven Fishes
> Homemade Cheesy Pull Apart Christmas Tree Rolls
> First Course: Salmon cake over lightly tossed greens with homemade balsamic vinaigrette
> Second Course: Homemade bouillabaisse with sea bass, crabmeat, scallops, langostinos, shrimp, and mussels
> ...


Glad you like it, but that is one Christmas Eve dinner that would be leaving me hungry at the end.


----------



## amycurl (Dec 24, 2020)

> cioppino and bouillabaisse?


One is Italian-American and one is French. I think the "classic" versions of each involve different seafood and different spices, but, yes, they are basically different takes on what was an ancient Phoenician fish stew dish. Bouillabaisse also involves cooking things in a specific order, but I do mine in a slow cooker, so that's definitely not classic. But still mighty tasty.


----------



## bizaro86 (Dec 25, 2020)

My wife and I made a variety of compromises over the years that resulted in the following yearly food schedule.

Dec 24th: prime rib, roasted baby potatoes, roasted brussels with bacon
Dec 25th: roast turkey, mashed potatoes, stuffing, steamed cauliflower/Brussels with cheese sauce
Dec 26th: Ukrainian food - cabbage rolls, pyrogies, nalysnyky, and a few other things I still haven't learned how to spell. We made mustard pickles as a pandemic project.

After Boxing Day I may not eat until the new year.


----------



## klpca (Dec 25, 2020)

Last night was tamales from El Indio (local take out place that has been in San Diego since the 1940's. I personally think that their tamales are the gold standard). We were able to buy them frozen and cook them in the Instant Pot. They were perfect. I usually cook from scratch for all holidays, but this is 2020 and having tamales was a nice change.

This morning we're having our traditional breakfast - Creme brulee French Toast, a sausage potato breakfast casserole, plus a fruit salad. Dinner will be a standing rib roast, potatoes au gratin, brussels sprouts au gratin (can you tell that we love cheese?), green beans almondine, homemade rolls and the infamous Buche de Noel for dessert. 

Back on the diet tomorrow. Or maybe Sunday...


----------



## controller1 (Dec 25, 2020)

Christmas Eve was tamales, refried beans and Spanish rice.

Christmas breakfast was Trilogy (Maui!) cinnamon rolls and Bloody Mary's.

Christmas lunch started with spinach salad with Mandarin oranges, dried cranberries and candied pecans. The main meal was spiral-sliced ham, au'gratin potatoes, green bean bundles and spinach Madeleine (prepared by daughter-in-law). We opened a nice 2009 Antinori Tignanello for the meal and for dessert I picked up four individual cheese cakes before Ruth's Chris closed yesterday.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 25, 2020)

This is what we are having, because this is what my husband requested:
Green Salad
Marinated Salad
Spiral sliced ham
Scalloped Potatoes
Baked sweet potatoes
Fresh asparagus
Hawaiian Sweet Dinner rolls
Pecan Pie
Warm Brownies A la mode


----------



## heathpack (Dec 25, 2020)

Our Christmas dinner was 
Ham with Gingersnap Crust
Scalloped potatoes
Green beans
Buttermilk biscuits

Dessert, still to be served
Warm Cherry Frangipane Tart with vanilla ice cream


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 26, 2020)

It’s Christmas...so it’s time for Chinese food! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 26, 2020)

We had our normal,Christmas Dinner. Rib Roast, Yorkshire Pudding, Mashed Potatoes, and Gravey. Our new addition was Red Cabbage salad with Mandarin Oranges.


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 26, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> It’s Christmas...so it’s time for Chinese food!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Watched some of A Christmas Story, on mute, this morning with Christmas carols on the CD player. As soon as the Chinese restaurant scene came on I wanted Chinese food -- although that turkey looked pretty darn good before the Bumpus' dogs got to it. Always am reminded of my Dad doing his first door to door collections for his paper route and laughing in Mr. Bumpus' face because he thought the name was funny!


----------



## amycurl (Dec 26, 2020)

For Christmas dinner, we did simple and elegant:
Whole beef tenderloin
Twice-baked potatoes
Roasted broccoli 
Leftover rolls from Christmas Eve

It was the first time we had ever done beef tenderloin; my friend (who is a private chef) had posted a recipe and then I found them on sale at Costco, and the stars aligned....it was so tasty!


----------



## heathpack (Feb 4, 2021)

Playing around with the (pseudo) sous vide function of my Instant Pot today: orange glazed duck breasts.

Wow Instant Pot, I’m impressed!

BTW, got the duck breasts at Aldi of all places!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 4, 2021)

Tonight - Try-Tip in the Instant Pot.  Turned out perfect.


----------



## Krteczech (Feb 5, 2021)

My slow roasted duck turned out perfect yesterday.


----------



## joestein (Feb 5, 2021)

Krteczech said:


> My slow roasted duck turned out perfect yesterday. View attachment 31977View attachment 31978



I love duck.  Please tell me those potatoes were cooked in the duck fat.


----------



## joestein (Feb 5, 2021)

It is my wife's 51st birthday on Saturday and my twin daughters 18th birthday on Sunday.   So, I offered to try to make anything they want.  My wife wants takeout - which is easy to make.

My kids want foods for the Super bowl, so I am going to try to make Guy Fieri's Trashcan Nachos and Rachel Ray's Mac & Cheese.    I will try to post pictures.


----------



## amycurl (Feb 5, 2021)

Ha! I was going to post this a few days ago, and then got worried I was just reviving a "dead" thread, LOL! I made a lot of these strips, and just had one as an Asian chicken wrap (with cabbage, cilantro, hoisin and garlic sauce in a tortilla) for lunch today. Still tasty! 

From earlier this week:
Chicken strips salads for dinner tonight, made with local greens, homemade Asian-style oven-fried chicken strips (homemade breading made from a pulverized Asian snack mix I decided I didn't like on its own, LOL), and homemade sesame whole wheat noodles.


----------



## Krteczech (Feb 5, 2021)

joestein said:


> I love duck.  Please tell me those potatoes were cooked in the duck fat.


Potato dumplings were boiled, but rested in duck fat for a little bit. I cooked one apple in the duck cavity and served it on the top of red cabbage. Delish. Four hours at 280F unde aluminum tent and few minutes under the broiler uncovered.


----------



## JoeWilly (Feb 6, 2021)

amycurl said:


> Ha! I was going to post this a few days ago, and then got worried I was just reviving a "dead" thread, LOL! I made a lot of these strips, and just had one as an Asian chicken wrap (with cabbage, cilantro, hoisin and garlic sauce in a tortilla) for lunch today. Still tasty!
> 
> From earlier this week:
> Chicken strips salads for dinner tonight, made with local greens, homemade Asian-style oven-fried chicken strips (homemade breading made from a pulverized Asian snack mix I decided I didn't like on its own, LOL), and homemade sesame whole wheat noodles. View attachment 31990


Amycurl - Your salad looks delicious.  Would you please share your recipe for the Asian-style oven-fried chicken strips?


----------



## amycurl (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm not a strict recipe follower, but I based what I did off this one:








						Sweet and Spicy Baked Chicken Tenders with Asian-Style Sauce
					

These Sweet and Spicy Asian Chicken Tenders are baked until golden brown then tossed in a sticky Asian sauce. Serve with rice and veggies!




					chefsavvy.com
				




What I did differently:
--I used chicken tenderloins from Costco, because no one has time to cut and beat chicken breasts, LOL
--For the coating, here's what I did: 
--flour (flour, five spice blend); 
--liquid (egg, soy, tad of garlic chili sauce); 
--crunchy coating (took Asian snack mix that I was not loving and used the food processor to turn into crumbs and just used that, 
no breadcrumbs at all)

Then I baked it according to the recipe (not need to flip) and then did make the sweet and spicy Asian sauce in the original recipe and tossed them in them after baking. I only tossed the chicken strips I knew we'd eat for dinner; the others I just stored in the fridge in a Tupperware, and could easily freeze.

To reheat, I've just popped them in the toaster oven, and didn't bother saucing (using the hoisin and the chili sauce in the wrap worked just fine.)

Hope this helps!


----------



## JoeWilly (Feb 6, 2021)

amycurl said:


> I'm not a strict recipe follower, but I based what I did off this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## joestein (Feb 7, 2021)

joestein said:


> It is my wife's 51st birthday on Saturday and my twin daughters 18th birthday on Sunday.   So, I offered to try to make anything they want.  My wife wants takeout - which is easy to make.
> 
> My kids want foods for the Super bowl, so I am going to try to make Guy Fieri's Trashcan Nachos and Rachel Ray's Mac & Cheese.    I will try to post pictures.




The nachos were a lot of work because you needed to make Black Beans, SMC Cheese (queso in reality) and carne asada.   All the components were good, but the chips became soggy after assembly.  Need to figure out a better way next time.

Didn't make Rachels Rays Mac and Cheese - will make it later this week.

Joe


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 1, 2021)

Yesterday I made Cocoa Bars -- a bar cookie in a 9x9 pan with a chocolate glaze type frosting added when they are hot from the oven. I was leafing through recipes I have on computer paper or torn from magazines, not yet transferred to cards, and found the recipe for cocoa bars that I'd asked Mom for six years ago and never got around to making until now. Cocoa Bars are one of the first things I made from scratch as a kid, and I made them probably every other month for years and years. I know I would have copied the recipe on to a card when I moved out, and maybe I made them for Cliff early on, but no longer have my own card and I'm sure it has been 35 years since I made them. I guess now I know why I no longer have my original card, simply not as good and chocolatey as brownies from a box. They are perfectly good bar cookies, I'd serve them to anyone no problem and would expect compliments, but mixing all the ingredients takes more time than a brownie mix and brownies deliver a more intense chocolate punch. And apparently I have no other regularly made recipes that call for cocoa, because I had to buy cocoa for this recipe. I might make them again for Easter dessert since Mom says she hasn't made them in a couple decades either. Will be good with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## amycurl (Mar 13, 2021)

It's almost this thread's one year anniversary, LOL!

Homemade Irish lamb stew with Guinness, made with lamb and veggies from our local farmer's market. Served with homemade Irish beer soda bread. For dessert, a homemade dark chocolate Bundt cake made with red wine fermented fresh fruit. Nomnomnoms!


----------



## heathpack (Apr 3, 2021)

Wood fired pizza, two minutes per pie


----------



## clifffaith (May 21, 2021)

Tonight we are finishing up the second five pound bag of rice we bought in April 2020 (after searching long and wide for it). We are down to a two pound box of Uncle Ben's which should last us the rest of the year. I am still doing more cooking than usual (since I rarely cooked before covid, that's a lot!) but hope we go out to eat more as summer arrives. Of course Cliff's veggie garden will be coming on strong, so there will still be more cooking than I prefer.


----------



## Talent312 (May 22, 2021)

Chicken salad with a roasted lemon-pepper chicken from Publix.
French onion soup with Progresso broth, wine & gruyere cheese.
.


----------



## Brett (May 23, 2021)

I had a southwest style salad -  Grilled chicken on lettuce, tomato, black beans, corn, tortilla chips topped with chipotle sauce
(imitating Chili's )


----------

